# How's your course bearing up in this exceptionally wet weather?



## JohnnyDee (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm no expert and don't have access to official Met Office records or data, but just from personal observation and pure gut-feeling this is undoubtedly the longest period of almost continuous wet weather I can remember since starting to play seriously in the late 90s.

We have been doing pretty well with extensive drainage projects in recent years paying off, however since the weekend we have reached saturation point and have been closed - a decision I fully support. I should say we are located in the Home Counties and one of our problems is we are on clay soil so have the associated general drainage issues that go with that.

So how are you doing?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 18, 2019)

being a member of Willingdon we have very few issues ,the greens soft as one would expect but the rest of the course is very much not been affected by the rain ,we are chalk based and drain with no problems at all.the only time we close the course is if it is snowbound ,but being in Eastbourne that has happened only twice in the last ten years ,or so im informed.
 as you say most courses in this area are clay based and struggle to drain .my choice of course was very much decided on the fact it was chalk based and didnt close as soon as there is a cloud in the sky.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 19, 2019)

Clay based and been closed 13 days already. Open today just and have had carry only over the weekend for the first time in years . Another 5mm if rain will close us again .


----------



## pendodave (Dec 19, 2019)

Very badly.  Was open today, but pretty much unplayable. Raining again tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if it's  closed until the weekend.
I've been a member here for 5 years, and it's easily the worst winter we've had.  Not even the end of December yet...


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 19, 2019)

I play at Pannal, it’s been wet up here, we’ve been playing 9 to 13 holes for a couple of months but the open holes have been ok considering


----------



## Wolf (Dec 19, 2019)

Terrible haven't played in weeks. Even when it has been open it's still been to wet to be properly playable


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2019)

How they managed to open the zoo yesterday just astound me given the amount of rain kn the last 48 hours.
It's been closed on and off, open when it should have been closed and, in all honesty, not really fit to play when it is open
With the rain due today and tomorrow, if they do open at the weekend they'll be risking the course. 
Deep footprints kn fairways don't spring back like they do on greens.
I haven't played up there since the 4th December and I wont get up there until after xmas when, hopefully, it will have dried out a bit.
The new club, however, has been open every single damn day!
April cant come quick enough


----------



## Crow (Dec 19, 2019)

Agreed that this is the longest wet spell I can remember, our course has been on/off closed for weeks, I'd guess something like 1 in 3 or 1 in 4 days the course has been closed, and we've had a lot of drainage work done over the years.

Our first green was relaid around September and we went to a temporary until it's settled in, this temporary is now a complete joke, no grass and just mud, almost impossible to putt on, a great first impression for any visitors!

(Closed again today and with rain forecast tomorrow and Friday I very much doubt if I'll be getting a game this weekend.)


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2019)

Nairn never closes because of wet weather being a links, The kings on the other had has had some real downpores and where the course is... the low point between to hills. Nairn Dunbar can also be wet in places due to it being built down the old riverbed of the Nairn when it was redirected to build the harbour


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2019)

We haven’t been closed at yet - most of the course is on sand but there are a few holes with a bit of clay but we spend a lot of money on drainage which is working well. Couple of wet spots on some fairways.

Greens though are mainly dry and the rope drainage we installed on them is superb and any club that suffers we wet greens shoold look at 

It’s quite amusing that the day after we agreed to install a sprinkler system all over the course costing a fortune it’s done nothing but rain 😂


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 19, 2019)

Not well. Has been closed most days for the last week, has put down some serious rain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2019)

Struggling. We were closed for a couple of days but front nine open yesterday and today. Carry only. Not looking good for the weekend and the comp on Sunday as loads more rain due


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2019)

Amazingly well. Our parkland course was built in the mid to late 80's and so drainage was put in at the very beginning. Fairways and greens are holding up very well. As soon as you go off the fairway, walks between holes etc it is not good but that is no surprise. We have had a lot of rain and the water table has had no chance to drop. I come off the course with my trousers splattered in mud but it is manageable, as good as you can hope for from a parkland course right now.

Hard times for clubs and greenkeepers, not a lot they can do about the weather.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2019)

Mainly 16 holes open with 11 & 12 closed, sometimes down to a 9 loop (1,6,7,8,9,10,16,17,18) when we’ve experienced heavy rain for a few hours as it’s not getting the opportunity to drain.

With that said, I’m aware we’ve been open in some capacity far more than many others in the region, although predominantly carry only. 

Just renewed my country membership at Woodhall Spa for 12mths which has been a godsend the last few months.


----------



## casuk (Dec 19, 2019)

Ours (parkland) has been closed one day through rain, think it was 72 hours straight with no let up, it's just the low lands that are affected and some greens are flooded but 10 hours after it stops were back in play, can still be a little boggy on the fairways, were on winter mats and geeens until march


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2019)

Fully open and carry only for past number of weeks. It's just about playable but not for me at the moment as golf enthusiasm low and wet, cold, muddy golf not changing that anytime soon. I was chatting to the head greenkeeper and he said they're trying not to close it as it's then a question of it improving significantly to justify re-opening and not much sign of that happening. Fairways not bad, rough wet as and greens holding up well.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 19, 2019)

Clay based and  this week they have finally had to close completely.

We  are on our second flood warning at the moment which gives an indication of the saturation levels and continued precipitation in the imediate area


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Not great, but then I have no interest paddling about in a swamp anyway.


----------



## DRW (Dec 19, 2019)

Home club is struggling, we are on Loam where we live a few miles from the club but have a funny feeling there must be a layer of clay near the surface(?), at the home club, as it struggles to drain as well as here.

Been a while since I last played there for a  few reasons, but the rain has been mad here, another big load last night and more forecast late afternoon. Think it is closed.

Away clubs all sand based, so all open and coping well given the conditions.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2019)

Course closed. More rain today, and tomorrow. Next game planned for Jan 4, when it will probably be frozen solid.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Greens though are mainly dry and the rope drainage we installed on them is superb and any club that suffers we wet greens shoold look at
		
Click to expand...

I'd not heard of rope drainage before so had a quick look around and found a couple of videos showing it being installed.
Our course has been removing turf (in strips about a 12-18" wide), digging trenches for the pipework and then relaying the turf, and it takes a few weeks to recover.
The rope drainage is clearly much less intrusive.
You say it works well - is yours installed in the clay based areas of your course?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 19, 2019)

Considering the amount of rain we have had its amazing that any course is open.

The Hotchkin is in fine condition, fairways are really superb, greens are soft, we have a couple of bunkers that are out of action as they cant take any more rain.

The Bracken is also very playable but its soft in places.

We haven't been closed for one day yet but this wet stuff isn't over yet!

Other courses in the area are really struggling, I really feel for all the clubs this autumn as its been honking.

Forecast for tomorrow isn't great again, now bored of rain.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 19, 2019)

Our is holding up pretty well considering.  2017 was by far the wettest I've ever know at our course and the water table was really high.  Since then an awful lot of drainage work has been carried out and you can really see the benefit.  Our 18th is transformed from then and we have done drainage on other parts of the course, and on some greens, and you can really see the difference.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 19, 2019)

My course is closed today and has closed most of the last week. Was due to play there tomorrow but have arranged to play at West Berks instead. Was supposed to play South Bucks yesterday but they called and cancelled. Several courses I checked (Bird Hills, Royal Ascot) were open but only 9 holes. Ended up playing at Reading GC which was in pretty good shape.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

Closed today.  A very rare occurrence but the rain recently, yesterday and overnight was just grim...lots of local road flooding.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2019)

cliveb said:



			I'd not heard of rope drainage before so had a quick look around and found a couple of videos showing it being installed.
Our course has been removing turf (in strips about a 12-18" wide), digging trenches for the pipework and then relaying the turf, and it takes a few weeks to recover.
The rope drainage is clearly much less intrusive.
You say it works well - is yours installed in the clay based areas of your course?
		
Click to expand...

Rope drainage is purely for greens and fringes only - it’s about £8k a green


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2019)

We are open as usual, though I doubt many are playing in today’s weather. No buggies though.


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 19, 2019)

My course Leasowe is fine most of the year but even we have had holes closed recently, we have to play 1-9 17 and 18 for 11 holes or depending how busy it is we can do 1-5 again and it brings us back to the clubhouse, not ideal but better than being closed completely like a lot of clubs by us.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2019)

FuzzyDuck said:



			My course is closed today and has closed most of the last week. Was due to play there tomorrow but have arranged to play at West Berks instead. Was supposed to play South Bucks yesterday but they called and cancelled. Several courses I checked (Bird Hills, Royal Ascot) were open but only 9 holes. Ended up playing at Reading GC which was in pretty good shape.
		
Click to expand...

Surprise Reading was open, as it can get very wet through the valley. Such a shame my first course is going to close.


----------



## rosecott (Dec 19, 2019)

Being sand-based heathland we have been very fortunate to continue to run 3 QRs a week. We have had buggies banned on a couple of occasions but, other than that, things have carried on as normal with proper greens and tees. As you can imagine, we have had lots of visitors from other courses who have not been so fortunate.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rope drainage is purely for greens and fringes only - it’s about £8k a green
		
Click to expand...

It's the greens where they've been digging trenches and re-turfing at my course.
Thanks for the heads-up regarding cost.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 19, 2019)

Sand based parkland in Nottinghamshire. The courses in the immediate vicinity seem to be struggling badly. We haven't had to close, although four greens are often on temps. I've only played our Christmas comps in the last few weeks. The course is looking somewhat tired and is definitely wetter than it has ever been. It does make you wonder whether the 'carry on regardless' approach is sensible.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

Absolutely lashing down at the moment - but if it is dry tomorrow we'll almost certainly be OK for Saturday.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Absolutely lashing down at the moment - but if it is dry tomorrow we'll almost certainly be OK for Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

If the forecast is anywhere near correct then you may get a game Sunday.......


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 19, 2019)

Perfectly.


----------



## Dasit (Dec 19, 2019)

Weather been a joke

Never can remember anything like this

Not played a round in over a month


----------



## hines57 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jonny - we are only a few miles from you and managing to stay open - just! The course is at saturation point though and we need a few dry days to let the course dry out a bit!! Rain, rain go way!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2019)

Oooh - seeing big lightening flashes down Winchester direction and coming our way...

Been some torrential downpours in this part of Surrey this afternoon...can't see our place being open tomorrow if rain continues overnight.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 19, 2019)

Get to the coast lads......


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 19, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Get to the coast lads......
		
Click to expand...

It's the only ace to be.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 19, 2019)

They never close our course which is a joke at times as it's unplayable.

One of the joys of playing on a resort course !


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2019)

After tomorrow morning, there is no rain forecast near me for a week. I will be somewhere else though.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			After tomorrow morning, there is no rain forecast near me for a week. I will be somewhere else though.
		
Click to expand...

you going abroad or down on the south coast? flood warnings everywhere down here at the moment


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			you going abroad or down on the south coast? flood warnings everywhere down here at the moment 

Click to expand...

Where’s that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Get to the coast lads......
		
Click to expand...

If only we all could - closet coast for some is over 2 hours


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If only we all could - closet coast for some is over 2 hours
		
Click to expand...

Not my fault you live in Luton!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Not my fault you live in Luton!
		
Click to expand...

Umm well first of all I don’t live in Luton and second I don’t believe I said it was anyone’s fault 🙄


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Where’s that?
		
Click to expand...

Dorset


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2019)

Our course has not been closed yet.
It's boggy in patches, very boggy, but the greens are holding up very well.
No buggies, but trollies have been mostly allowed.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 19, 2019)

Links golf for the next few months that's for sure.

It's our 200 year anniversary in 2020 and the celebrations start in a few weeks so it's a great time to be a member and enjoy everything about Links golf.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 19, 2019)

They try and keep ours open unless there's standing water, but its been carry only for the past month or so.  Was pleasantly surprised by the state of our greens last weekend, there were in really good condition.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 19, 2019)

I think in years gone by we may have still been open on some of the days we've been closed but in conditions next to unplayable, so I'd argue what would be the point.

My own view is that even if we were to open at the moment there'd be no fun or enjoyment in splodging around in the mud and ultimately doing the course no good whatsoever. Our green staff are still working as hard as can be and it's better that they get a free run rather than have people coming round doing damage to the superb surfaces they have worked so hard to create this past year.

This awful weather can't go on for ever and we will have golf again, t'ain't the end of the world... it only seems like it is


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			you going abroad or down on the south coast? flood warnings everywhere down here at the moment 

Click to expand...

Well, I was looking at Watford, but I guess that is daft, as on Tuesday we are coming down to Sandbanks for the week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2019)

Closed again today. We’ve had 17” rain in last 89 days - and that is more than double the average over the last 6 years for the same period. We drain quickly but ground is now saturated.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 20, 2019)

Closed yesterday and closed today. 
Currently raining.
Likely to be closed tomorrow too.
I've booked to play 9 holes on my birthday on Sunday - but not sure I even want to venture out in what will just be a soggy muddy mess!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2019)

The Zoo is submerging rapidly  and it may be Monday  or Tuesday  before it opens...
On a happier note, my new club from April has made the exceedingly difficult decision to ban buggies today - must be wet!

On a more serious note, clubs like Whipsnade -which are fairly isolated to the point that you've got to want to go there to get there - could be facing a bit of a financial  crisis if this keeps going.
Not so bad for clubs on the edge of towns that are easy to get to and still go on for a bite or a beer.
No visitor  fees to help back up subs, potentially  little work for green keepers if they cant get kn the course...


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 20, 2019)

Normally play on a Friday morning and I guessed my home club would be shut (it is) so I booked West Berkshire as this seems to drain welll. Got a call first thing to say they are closed as well. Now booked to play Dummer which is open. Dummer is one of the best draining courses I've played on, I've never seen any mud there ever.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The Zoo is submerging rapidly  and it may be Monday  or Tuesday  before it opens...
On a happier note, my new club from April has made the exceedingly difficult decision to ban buggies today - must be wet!

On a more serious note, clubs like Whipsnade -which are fairly isolated to the point that you've got to want to go there to get there - could be facing a bit of a financial  crisis if this keeps going.
Not so bad for clubs on the edge of towns that are easy to get to and still go on for a bite or a beer.
No visitor  fees to help back up subs, potentially  little work for green keepers if they cant get kn the course...
		
Click to expand...

Thats very good point regarding the financial implications to clubs and its staff. Got various friends that work at clubs in varying roles, the pros i know are struggling except for those with studio set ups as nobody want to hope on Noahs ark to get ti lessons. Couple of green keeper friends have been losing money as theg either get told don't come in or go home early but that's unpaid. Not to mention like you say out ofntown clubs that won't get people coming for lunches etc


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2019)

Open, but only just "very wet conditions". 

Hope is on the horizon. Forecast for next few days is dry (er). Gonna book in for Monday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2019)

Well it finally hit us today - looks like most in the area are also closed , heavy rain all night and still now


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2019)

We are closed again. Must be like a swamp by now.


----------



## jpjeffery (Dec 20, 2019)

We're based at Selsdon. I played a friendly round on Wednesday with our club secretary, and can say that it was very hard work. I'm still aching from the physical effort of pushing the trolley and walking through mud.

Still, the greens aren't TOO bad, but the white tee areas are off limits, and there are many places on various fairways where it was squelchy so I was skidding while moving about, or nervous about my footing while taking a shot. I also discovered one of my shoes leaks. *sigh*

I'm not playing again until it's not rained significantly for a month...or I've 'splashed' out (geddit!) on an electric trolley and new golf shoes.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it finally hit us today - looks like most in the area are also closed , heavy rain all night and still now
		
Click to expand...

We were shut yesterday & today, looks likely for the weekend too, was going to be my first game for 9 weeks but hey ho


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 20, 2019)

Just closed for tomorrow having chatted to greenkeepers , more heavy rain on its way


----------



## Yant (Dec 20, 2019)

My place is ok.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 20, 2019)

Our has been closed for 2 days now but the new greens Manager is super cautious. In the past it would have been open, just on all temp greens just so the mad dogs who go out in any weather could go.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2019)

Still open but on a composite course made up of 18 holes out of the 27, some holes shortened, some temp greens etc. To be honest I have only played once in the last 6 weeks, no fun playing on a sodden course in bad weather.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

Closed again today. Torrential again last night and so no surprise and totally correct decision. Review due tomorrow but can see 9 - carry only at best and wouldn't be surprised if they shut it again tomorrow too


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 20, 2019)

Quite frankly ave never seen it look so bad. It's a lottery, some of the course is just a muddy, swampy mess. First time it drops below freezing its a ball ache. Yet the course still carries on as normal. Still have comps, Why? Buggies still used on the front nine, people still using trollies. We carry and my feet are on fire after a round yet there's trollies tearing up the course. Does my flippin head in. 
Some playing partners played at Rosecotts course last Friday ( Oakmere) and said it looked glorious considering the weather we have had.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 20, 2019)

Our course opened in 1976 and has never been closed over the winter 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

Cancelled the comp for Sunday and at best we'll have the front nine open but even that's not looking promising. Promised HID a pub lunch Sunday now and doubt I'll bother tomorrow even if they get nine open. Personally I'd prefer them to take the flak and keep it closed all weekend and give it a chance to drain, dry and recover as much as possible


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 20, 2019)

After the rain all day today I would be surprised if we was open tomorrow. 

It rained non stop for 20hrs. 

The putting green was like a lake when I left. 

We have the best draining course in the area and it can only take so much. 

God only knows what the other courses are like. 

My drive home tonight was aquaplane fest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

We were actually shut today, which is pretty much unheard of for rain as we are on chalk; frost of snow yes, rain no.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2019)

Haven’t played for over 2 month,just glad it doesn’t cost me when not playing. 
Sod membership.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 20, 2019)

Not at home at present but getting daily "updates" from the club. Was closed a few days, then open, then closed again. But now been closed for 8 days on the trot with no prospect of reopening in the next few days. Course manager has recorded 90mm of rain in last 7 days - nearly double the normal December monthly average. In simple terms, we can't open until the tide goes out ...


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 21, 2019)

Mine has been shut now for more than a week and was only open (carry only) on a few occasions during the previous two weeks as well.  Can’t see it being open now until the New Year.


----------



## trevor (Dec 21, 2019)

Course reopened just now, best get my stuff together for the monthly stableford, expected it to be shut until Xmas to be honest.


----------



## Trapdraw (Dec 21, 2019)

Course is in good nick, playing today and tomorrow 😎


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2019)

Buggies banned again at Ellesborough - must be wet.......


----------



## Crow (Dec 21, 2019)

No golf today.


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2019)

Course closed till 10am.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2019)

Closed all day - just rained overnight...


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2019)

Closed yesterday and today and likely to be all over the weekend, some holes and greens completely submersed! 

Booked myself a few tee times between now and New Years at Woodhall Spa to keep the cold turkey under control..


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow is must be wet, we have a trolley ban. Apart from that, full greens, tees etc.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 21, 2019)

Closed yesterday. Open today. 


Bit of rain is business as usual for Ireland


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Wow is must be wet, we have a trolley ban. Apart from that, full greens, tees etc.
		
Click to expand...

Hankley Common closed. Difficult to imagine they had more rain than when the forum played there.


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)

Milford GC currently open but no buggies or trollies.
Driving range is closed.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2019)

Course closed again all weekend earliest possible review is Monday morning, however have just been for a run around the lanes and the tracks down by the course. Its hard to see it being opened again this year, so much standing water,  the greens i could see were full of puddles, bunkers were like mini ponds.


----------



## dronfield (Dec 21, 2019)

Our club has a no closure policy - we have 3 holes that are used in winter play, in order to protect 3 newer holes that were constructed 14 years ago and dont drain particularly well.
Course was wet today after a weeks rain, but still only had 2 temps in play (think they had 11 temps yest).
i only joined the club 12 months ago, but have been really impressed with how it is run, course condition, and communication to the members.


----------



## Twire (Dec 21, 2019)

Comp cancelled today, but course was open with 6 temps. It's a cliff top course that drains exceptionally well, but it just cant cope with this deluge.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 21, 2019)

Been closed all week and email at lunchtime to say the big Christmas Comp off as we're already closed tomorrow (this comp would only normally get pulled if Global Thermonuclear War had been declared)

Hosing it down as I type and has been raining on and off since noon.

We have tee times for Monday but even though tomorrow looks dry we must be so saturated already that I'm about 90% sure we'll be closed Monday too - and rightly so.


----------



## IanM (Dec 21, 2019)

IanM said:



			Course closed till 10am.
		
Click to expand...

..heavy shower at 9am knobbled play for the day.... grrrrr 

Trying again Xmas Eve


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 21, 2019)

Great day for a game on The Links today was rather warm for this time of year and the course was in super condition, looking forward to another round tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2019)

Closed today and they were hoping to open front nine tomorrow. Can't see that happening


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 21, 2019)

HankMarvin said:



			Great day for a game on The Links today was rather warm for this time of year and the course was in super condition, looking forward to another round tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You are lucky you get to choose 👍is Gleneagles a tad damp?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 21, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			After the rain all day today I would be surprised if we was open tomorrow. 

It rained non stop for 20hrs. 

The putting green was like a lake when I left. 

We have the best draining course in the area and it can only take so much. 

God only knows what the other courses are like. 

My drive home tonight was aquaplane fest.
		
Click to expand...

Well it turns out we was open today so I will be playing in the morning. 

Didn’t expect that.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 21, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You are lucky you get to choose 👍is Gleneagles a tad damp?
		
Click to expand...

PGA was okay earlier in the week a bit wet on some holes but I was surprised how dry it was but nothing like the firm turf of a Links course at this time of year


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 21, 2019)

Course open but very very wet and muddy.

Not much fun at the moment with most shots plugging in the fairway and rough.


----------



## Trapdraw (Dec 21, 2019)

Canny game today. Course was busy, in good condition.
Playing again tomorrow.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 21, 2019)

Course closed yesterday. Open today for comp. Some standing water in 1 or 2 places but generally drained well. Might be closed tomorrow or Monday with the rain fall. Still no trolley bans either.


----------



## Sats (Dec 21, 2019)

SammmeBee will be happy that sene valley is currently closed due to inclement weather.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 22, 2019)

We're fully open, firm under foot and greens running pretty well considering they've been given another pencil core again. 

A couple of bunkers under water which are earmarked to be redone over the next few months.

Practice area also fully open. Tremendous stuff.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			We're fully open, firm under foot and greens running pretty well considering they've been given another pencil core again.

A couple of bunkers under water which are earmarked to be redone over the next few months.

Practice area also fully open. Tremendous stuff.
		
Click to expand...

downside to yesterdays nice weather, very heavy frost last night winter greens today


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 22, 2019)

Shut for the 3 or 4th day in a row.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Dec 22, 2019)

My 50th and course closed. Gutted.


----------



## Leftie (Dec 22, 2019)

Here in sunny Bromley, both courses have been closed for the best part of a week and next inspection not until 27th so no cheeky 9 holes Christmas morning.  Even our driving range has been closed as the balls are plugging.  We have had 660mm of rain so far this year which is up 50% on the average with about 110mm just this month so far.  Still, not as bad as 2014 (yet) when we had over 800mm in the year.  That may not sound much compared to some parts of the country but unfortunately we have a small river running through the courses (The Quaggy) that collects a huge amount of run off surface water from a large hospital and Sainsbury superstore and car parks upstream, so quickly floods.  This normally drains quickly but nor while the ground is saturated.


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well it turns out we was open today so I will be playing in the morning.

Didn’t expect that.
		
Click to expand...

How was it, were there in the morning, no rain since I believe.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sats said:



			SammmeBee will be happy that sene valley is currently closed due to inclement weather.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure any courses are open this part of kent,  heard North Foreland is closed and that's on chalk !


----------



## rosecott (Dec 22, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Not sure any courses are open this part of kent,  heard North Foreland is closed and that's on chalk !
		
Click to expand...

Well, we had yet another day yesterday of rain, rain, rain. This morning we had some drizzly rain around 8 which only affected the first 3 groups out from 8.30. After that it was brilliant - sun came out and it felt like a cold Spring day. The course was in unbelievably good condition and I even managed to play 1 below handicap with 37 points. Most thrived in the conditions with 3 on 43 points - no bandits, handicaps 8, 9 and 10.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 22, 2019)

Was sent this picture today which says it all - not good.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 22, 2019)

Ours excellent today .
It dries very quickly on sandstone.
Greens micro tinned but considering everything course was great.


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2019)

This is our approach to the 12th green 😳


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208124586237280256


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2019)

Took to our local links today. Much more fun than  soft parkland conditions. We did get soaked on the last 2 holes but it was lovely for the most part. 

Highlight of the day. A tap in bird on stroke index 1. Driver, 5 wood to just past the hole. How it didnt go in I'll never know. Partly due to the shot being straight into the sun. Haha


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			How was it, were there in the morning, no rain since I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn’t bad at all considering how much rain we have had. It even rained today whilst playing.

Very playable but 11 and 13 were both on temps and that’s understandable considering we are lucky to be playing


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2019)

My course finally succumbed and was closed all this weekend with massive puddles around. Since I'm off work now I've got my fingers crossed it might be back open tomorrow so I can get a round in.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 22, 2019)

Great day out on the course today, firm under foot and not a sign of a puddle or any lying water. suppose that's Links golf for you.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 22, 2019)

Ours is shut for the weekend and unlikely to open before Christmas.

Heads up for anyone in the northern home counties - we went to Royston today. Great heath/Downland track, firm underfoot for the most part and very playable. Really fun golf.


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 22, 2019)

We’ve been shut for 4 days now. Walked the dogs over the course today and the fairways weren’t too bad but the greens looked very wet. 

The forecast looks a lot better for the next few days so it should open back up in a day or so.


----------



## Jonnoj (Dec 22, 2019)

Guildford holding up well considering, most courses in the area unplayable I think but we‘re still going strong!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 23, 2019)

Course re-opened yesterday morning about 10. Played 18 with the course in surprisingly good nic. A few squishy parts in places, but considering the rain we've had, and the way it used to be 5 or 6 years ago, very much in good order for the time of year.


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2019)

Guildford sat on chalk so always drains well.....   I am in Elstead, near Godalming this morning, collecting mum-in-law..  Perfect sunny morning for golf! :-(

Drive back down M4 this afternoon, golf at Newport tomorrow.... it was closed Saturday, but open yesterday and today.  I bet it pours down there tomorrow!   Sneaking out for 9 holes on Xmas Day might get me into trouble!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2019)

Open today for 14 holes carry only. Apparently 15 and 16 are under water (lowest part of the course) and so they could be out of play for a while yet depending on rain falling again and how much the sun and win can contribute to drying it out


----------



## DRW (Dec 23, 2019)

Rain is driving me nuts, family up at the weekend so didn't get to play when it was dry at away courses, all open.

Can play tomorrow or Boxing day, as free and flipping bands of rain due to blow in and across on both days currently east and west, Grrrr, breath


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2019)

Mate played my course today and said it is is lovely nick. Shame I had to go to hospital on such a nice day.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wasn’t bad at all considering how much rain we have had. It even rained today whilst playing.

Very playable but 11 and 13 were both on temps and that’s understandable considering we are lucky to be playing
		
Click to expand...

I heard you were out in front of me, so you’d know the same temps were in place, my god they’re big holes 😳

Fairways and greens were excellent considering. 

We got held up by a family outing in front but got through them on the 11th tee when they stopped for breakfast being handed over the fence 😳 obviously when they then teed off behind us, they’d backed up the course behind 🙁

I didn’t know it was the staff party and all the clubhouse was  being closed until we went to play 🙁

I think all bunkers that have 75% of water in need to be GUR, I found a few and had to drop in a small area of gloopy sand that wasn’t underwater. 

Back on Friday, hope it stays dry until then 🏌️ ⛳️


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 23, 2019)

Played Reading GC for the second time in a week, much dryer but this just made the mud stick to the trolley wheels! Also there were 6 temporary holes this time around.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			I heard you were out in front of me, so you’d know the same temps were in place, my god they’re big holes 😳

Fairways and greens were excellent considering.

We got held up by a family outing in front but got through them on the 11th tee when they stopped for breakfast being handed over the fence 😳 obviously when they then teed off behind us, they’d backed up the course behind 🙁

I didn’t know it was the staff party and all the clubhouse was  being closed until we went to play 🙁

I think all bunkers that have 75% of water in need to be GUR, I found a few and had to drop in a small area of gloopy sand that wasn’t underwater.

Back on Friday, hope it stays dry until then 🏌️ ⛳️
		
Click to expand...

I did see the family outing whilst we was on 16. 
I know who they are and I shall be having a quiet word as it was a busy day today. 

Those buckets are good ain’t they. They even make me feel like I can hole a putt 🤣 I had my best round all year today with those helping my score 😉

The bunkers are just wet through and solid but it’s something we are looking at.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I did see the family outing whilst we was on 16.
I know who they are and I shall be having a quiet word as it was a busy day today.
		
Click to expand...

we could see that some of the group was very new to golf, because instead of teeing off immediately when they could, the lady in the group who could obviously play was coaching them and showing how to stand, swing etc, like giving a lesson, meaning once we putted out and got to the tee, we were then stood waiting for them whilst they were either still walking to their balls, looking for balls or knobbing it up the fairway with multiple blows because they were delaying themselves on the tee.

When we were approaching the 10th green they were all huddled at the fence eating where a car with flasks & food had obviously been arranged to meet them, they did let us through but then swamped all around us as we were teeing off and immediately teed off behind us but with it not being a natural stop that anyone else can do, the other group who was behind us and very close at times due to us waiting for them on most tees before the 11th, then got snagged as the unatural stop congested everything behind.

We soon caught up with the fourball further ahead on the 13th fairway who were also very slow getting off the 14th tee and found ourselves waiting on every tee and every approach into the greens from then.

The family outing group was very noisy then behind us as they were now on the greens when we were teeing off, dropping their bags on the ground and talking loudly, they had no thought towards others around them, they would be more suited to a pay & play for such a family outing!

But we we’re still on the 16th tee in 3hrs 10mins as we pushed on, and only due to waiting on the other fourball on the last 3 greens and 18th fairway for a few minutes did we finish in 3hrs 45, I reckon without the ‘family outing’ for 10 holes and the last bit of congestion we’d have been round in under 3hrs 30.

7 skins against 8 & 3 softened the frustration at the end, especially with a par on the 18th for a 3 skin rollover 😎⛳️


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 24, 2019)

Sats said:



			SammmeBee will be happy that sene valley is currently closed due to inclement weather.
		
Click to expand...

I hear they finally have a new grass cutter. Hope he’s a magician too......!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 24, 2019)

13 holes open today as we have been inundated far side of course by runoff from neighbouring fields - only happens when weather is unremittingly dire - as it has been.  Frustratingly there is nothing we can do about it.  The runoff forms a stream that runs across four holes making them unplayable as even though underfoot is otherwise fine - we can’t cross the ‘stream’.


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2019)

9 holes open today so I went up this afternoon as I've not played for a couple of weeks.  I've never seen the course so saturated, the ground is just full of water with nowhere for it to go, the course was so soft and shouldn't have been open in my view.

There are some great depressions in fairways and rough areas where the greenkeepers have driven their equipment over the soft ground, who knows how long they'll take to recover.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 24, 2019)

Was up at Leckford today. The New Course was soft but fine, all greends and tees still in use. Tis on chalk soil though so drains well. 

Playing the old course tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 28, 2019)

We opened yesterday and 15 of us played - nearly everyone carried.

Wasn't too bad underfoot and certainly have played it in wetter conditions in the past - had become very yucky prior to closure. The rest has done us (players) no harm and the course a lot of good.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 28, 2019)

Played at Leven Links yesterday and the course is in fantastic condition and the greens were fast and very true, so the weather hasn't had much of an impact on the course but that's just one of the great things about Links golf


----------



## Slime (Dec 28, 2019)

I've just seen that we're down to 15 holes open.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 28, 2019)

Ours only has holes 10-16 open and all those are on temps. Literally rather not bother when its like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2019)

Fully open today with bunkers GUR. Trolley's allowed. I thought it was actually in good condition considering and apart from one bunker on the 1st still holding water all the others had drained and I thought were eminently playable. Our 15th and 16th were the wettest but again aside from small patches of sodden ground they played fine. No roll on any hole so played very long


----------



## Imurg (Dec 28, 2019)

We've been open with 4 temps since Xmas eve
Not getting up there until Monday  so I'm hoping it'll be a full course by then as there's no rain due.


----------



## HankMarvin (Dec 29, 2019)

Played at The PGA today and I must admit I was amazed at how dry it was for this time of year. Bit windy but had a great day


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 29, 2019)

Played at the Oxfordshire on Friday, worse than a bog, it shouldn't have been open for play. Even standing on high ground your feet were under water or mud, it was shocking (see pics)

By contrast, played back at Leighton today for the first time in a week, and was pleasantly surprised at how good it looked. The fairways that were scorched off in the summer were green and lush, the scars from the new drainage were healing neatly.  A few soft patches on a couple of greens but all in all looking very good for this time of year.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 29, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Played at the Oxfordshire on Friday, worse than a bog, it shouldn't have been open for play. Even standing on high ground your feet were under water or mud, it was shocking (see pics)

By contrast, played back at Leighton today for the first time in a week, and was pleasantly surprised at how good it looked. The fairways that were scorched off in the summer were green and lush, the scars from the new drainage were healing neatly.  A few soft patches on a couple of greens but all in all looking very good for this time of year.
		
Click to expand...



That's brutal !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Played at the Oxfordshire on Friday, worse than a bog, it shouldn't have been open for play. Even standing on high ground your feet were under water or mud, it was shocking (see pics)

By contrast, played back at Leighton today for the first time in a week, and was pleasantly surprised at how good it looked. The fairways that were scorched off in the summer were green and lush, the scars from the new drainage were healing neatly.  A few soft patches on a couple of greens but all in all looking very good for this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Just wow. 

I really liked the Oxfordshire when I went but I wouldn’t ever go back in winter looking at those pics 😱


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 29, 2019)

We’re back to 18 holes as from today and the course is in better nick after a few dry days, hopefully forecast is accurate as it’s showing no rain for a week, and I have a few matches to catch up on!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2019)

Still at 3 temps today and looking at NMW's pics of the Oxfordshire  I'm not hugely optimistic that the zoo is going to be much better tomorrow.
Still, dragging Fragger out for a walk...or paddle


----------



## chrisd (Dec 29, 2019)

One temp today but drying out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

Full 18 holes all weekend. The bunkers are badly compacted and the green staff have a big task to get them sorted tomorrow (and the greens need a trim) but given how much rain we've had it is still in good condition considering. Good news as I'm off all week so hoping to get some serious amount of golf in


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wow. Just wow.

I really liked the Oxfordshire when I went but I wouldn’t ever go back in winter looking at those pics 😱
		
Click to expand...

In fairness that was the worst areas and they were in “walkways” - the greens were all very good , the fairways were ok , first cut decent - the most problems seems to be on the areas where people took trolleys - course was playable but should have been carry only.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In fairness that was the worst areas and they were in “walkways” - the greens were all very good , the fairways were ok , first cut decent - the most problems seems to be on the areas where people took trolleys - course was playable but should have been carry only.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're being too kind Phil. I agree the greens were good, but that wasn't just the walkways , a couple of the feet pics were taken on the fairways. There were a lot of areas on and around the fairways that were muddy like that or under water. One of those pics was a par three, there was not a single bit of land between tee and green that was dry to walk on. I've played it a few times in wet and muddy conditions but this year was by far the worst.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 29, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			That's brutal !
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Looks unpleasant, can’t see the enjoyment in wading through that!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 29, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Agree. Looks unpleasant, can’t see the enjoyment in wading through that!
		
Click to expand...


Why would you let a course get into that state?

At the first signs of cutting up badly the fairways should be roped off to keep traffic up the sides and only venture across to reach the ball with club in hand. 


I've played the odd course like that down the years.  I remember the first hole at mersey valley being a brown bog.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2019)

The zoo  isn't far off the state of the Oxfordshire. 
Still very soft, occasional  standing water, greens soft and bobbly  with ok pace in them (and they've picked up a disease of some sort)
Greens were hand cut today
Impossible to tell where fairway meets rough.
Lots of areas roped off - more needed!
Really, it's in exactly the same condition it was in last time I played there - 4th December! 
Some of the bunkers are a foot deep in water.
All in all it's not good and is going to need a long time to dry out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2019)

Fully open but concerned that given the amount of green fees out there the two really wet holes (15 and 16) will have got badly churned up as most members have been sticking to the rough with their trolleys and can't see them doing the same despite instructions to do so on the 1st tee box. Bunkers still GUR which was disappointing and hope the green staff will be getting these back in play asap and none I've played in the last few days still have standing water.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 30, 2019)

Still on a composite course with some shortened holes and some temp greens. Problem now is a lot of local courses are closed and we seem happy to take green fees from their members. Hour queue on the first today, 3 groups waiting on the next 2 tees so turned round and came in.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2020)

Here we go again....another week of rain.
Zoo has been fully open twice this year so far. Most days there's 1-4 temps but I know from experience that if there are are 3-4 temps the rest of the course will be bad.
I've played there 5 times since the beginning of December  and twice at the new club - got 1 more "pre-member" round left this month.
The rain Tuesday and Wednesday  will put paid to the normal Wednesday at the zoo and more on thursday will scupper Friday...
Some better weather next week and want to go round Ellesborough  in decent weather.
Only 80 days to go.....


----------



## JamesR (Jan 12, 2020)

Closed today after overnight downpour.
‘Twas like a bog in places yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2020)

Handled the heavy rain overnight very well. Aside from one or two wet patches it has almost dried out completely. There is even some run on the tee shot again


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 12, 2020)

After all the rain yesterday I didn't think we would get a game today but the course was fine but playing a bit longer than normal due to the course being a tad soft


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2020)

Had a thoroughly enjoyable game today. We had a fair bit of rain recently but the course was fine today. Obviously wintry soft but perfectly playable. 

Match went down to the final putts on 18. Holed an 8 footer for the win


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 12, 2020)

Awful. Just awful. Open from day to day if no rain is coming in over night. When it is open some of the holes are terrible. The ground just can’t take any more water so it all just sits on top. Would need a good week or more without rain to dry it out. And we all know that’s not gonna happen. 😭😭😭


----------



## Crow (Jan 12, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Closed today after overnight downpour.
‘Twas like a bog in places yesterday
		
Click to expand...

 Ditto.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 12, 2020)

Played Friday after torrential rain on Thursday and the previous four or five days of drying-out had been all but negated.

All 18 were still playable but general conditions very wet underfoot again. Our greens are still superb (our green keepers playing a blinder despite the horrendous conditions) but it's as soon as you go off the fairway the horror lies and bogginess kick in. Nothing can be done about it. Just the sheer volume of rain we've had since November.

Forecast looking fairly grim again this week with oodles of rain due. Is it ever going to dry up??????????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2020)

Other than one area on one hole our course is pretty dry - this area is subject to a lot of run-off from adjacent fields and so is the first to get saturated and last to dry out - we have been trying to sort for years.  Anyway.  Unfortunately the area is where most tee shots land and end up - it extends across the fairway and from maybe 180yds to 230yds off the tee.  We are temporarily getting around the problem of casual water and plugged balls by playing from a forward tee - and from that tee most of us clear the wet area.


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2020)

Played at the local council course, yesterday and after the drenching on Saturday night, it was a tad moist under foot.

But a hits a hit, glad it was open.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 13, 2020)

Closed Friday, Saturday, Sunday. Open today - but can't imagine it's fun playing out there.
We got our fix on Saturday by travelling 20 odd miles to another course that drains better - but even that course was very wet!
With more rain forecast this week I can see my home course being closed again by the weekend


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2020)

With the sound of the rain & wind (storm) currently bashing the house, I’d say we’re going to be closed for a few more days, if not the week! 

If I get early notice the comp scheduled for Saturday has been cancelled, I’ll be trying to get a tee time over at Woodhall, Cant be doing with cold turkey golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 13, 2020)

Taking a bit of a weather-bashing down here in Surrey at the moment - nothing like what the Hebrides are getting mind - just as well not planning to play this week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2020)

Will be interesting to see how open we are tomorrow. I reckon we should be open but could well be carry only. We had dried out really well and was in great nick yesterday especially the bunkers which had been sorted and some new sand offered so each are becoming more equal in terms of depth and the greens which were still running well and relatively quick


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2020)

More chance of our cat having a dance with the Devil  than the zoo being open tomorrow..
Ellesborough,  on the other hand, may ban buggies again


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2020)

Loads of rain last night and the Zoo is.....open but back 9 only
And this is my problem with the club.
The back 9 is the lowest part of the course and intertwines with the front 9.
So if the front 9 is too wet to play, unless there's been some miraculous rain deviation  tactics in force, the back 9 will have had the same amount and will be in the same condition....they've been told, I suspect, by the owners or some higher ranking members to keep some of the course open regardless 
The course will get churned up.
#79daystogo


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			#79 days to go



Not that your counting down then
		
Click to expand...

Cant wait Jon....its killing me


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 14, 2020)

Brickhampton closed today  and with the rain forecast later today I do wonder when it might be playable again!


----------



## Yant (Jan 14, 2020)

My place is still really good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2020)

We've done rather well considering the deluge. Fully open although buggies only for front nine and they'd prefer you to carry.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

Managed to get kinda out today, but god it’s wet, we ended up on our par 3 course and one of the holes I was on it was like walking on a sponge. It was surreal. Some of the shots we played, you looked at your club head after the shot and it was covered in mud.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 14, 2020)

Struggling but the work the greenkeeping team did over the summer is really helping. Only really a problem in a small area short of the first green and a layup area in front of the 9th, the rest of the front 9 is ok. Back 9, the 12th has been made a par 3 to save the fairway.

Honestly, they should close it. All the hard work the team did to turn the course around in summer is slowly being lost to the elements.

Lots more rain forecast this week as well *sigh*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207753794479689729
This is usually a knee deep brook


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Managed to get kinda out today, but god it’s wet, we ended up on our par 3 course and one of the holes I was on* it was like walking on a sponge.* It was surreal. Some of the shots we played, you looked at your club head after the shot and it was covered in mud.
		
Click to expand...

Try a pair of Adidas shoes with their Boost technology, it's like walking on a sponge all the time!
They're awesome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2020)

20mm of rain last night according to an email sent out and so course closed today unsurprisingly. Having doubts with more rain due whether we'll be open for the weekend


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2020)

It must have been bad last night..
Ellesborough  are carry only...
#78daystogo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2020)

After yesterdays deluge we are closed.  Mind you it lashed down all evening and no idea when it stopped overnight.  Dry this morning.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 15, 2020)

I played Mon 6th at Enville, Tue 7th at WP, Wed 8th , Fri 10th and Mon 13th at Enville. The rain came down on  Monday evening, cancelling the football I was going to on the evening and as a result, WP was closed for my usual Tuesday roll up. I played Enville today but WP was still closed today.

More rain tomorrow will keep WP closed but I will be playing Enville again on Friday. They kept the back 9 closed on Highgate at Enville today but the other 27 holes were fine.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jan 15, 2020)

I was going to play Saturday at Dartmouth (first round since Wrangaton on the 30th), but don't think i'll bother. So much real on Tuesday and, plenty forecast tomorrow too.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 15, 2020)

The only games being played at my club are poker and gin rummy.  
They don't allow us to ice skate on the greens.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 15, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			Brickhampton closed today  and with the rain forecast later today I do wonder when it might be playable again!
		
Click to expand...

Closed today and already made the call to close tomorrow. That will be closed 6 days out of the last 7 
Members are cancelling their membership I've heard.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			Closed today and already made the call to close tomorrow. That will be closed 6 days out of the last 7 
Members are cancelling their membership I've heard.
		
Click to expand...

Greenkeepers are not miracle workers. Members forget that!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2020)

not been to Nairn in a couple of weeks, but it will be fine drains well, what keeping me away is the fact Mackenzie and Ebert digging up most of the holes. plan was to do 3 at a time, so they did 3, didn't finish then moved on and dug up a few more... so most are either out of play, or silly short holes while they do work.. 

will be giving it a swerve until its finished. 

Walked though the Kings this afternoon with Rupert, looks wet, but playable. due to play Nairn Dunbar at the weekend, 14 and 13 no doubt will be wet, rest should be fine


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 15, 2020)

My local course is a pay and play and it's now down to 10 holes open. If it was a private club it would be shut. Common sense would tell you not to bother. I haven't bothered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2020)

Front nine open today (carrying) but back nine closed still.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Front nine open today (carrying) but back nine closed still.
		
Click to expand...

Vice versa at the zoo although jo trolley ban - yikes
Ellesborough still carry only.
Driving round the area yesterday  and we have some seriously large lakes of standing water in the fields...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 16, 2020)

Been closed all week


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2020)

We closed yesterday, but fully open today.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 16, 2020)

Most of the courses in East Herts (including my own) shut for the second day following rain on Tuesday night.
Seems like a good time to be off for some winter sports next week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 16, 2020)

We were closed yesterday after an inch of rain Tuesday night, but we're open again today.


----------



## batchworth (Jan 16, 2020)

Back nine only at Batchworth Park open at the moment - the whole course should be shut though in my opinion


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Greenkeepers are not miracle workers. Members forget that!
		
Click to expand...

Not so much that in many cases. Certainly I appreciate that green staff cannot control the weather and perform miracles. What the bad weather does is bring into perspective the value of membership. In my case I think that I have managed 3 rounds of 9 holes only since October due to rain or the queues and delays caused by having a severely reduced course and number of starting points. I know that this is not anybody's fault and there is no blame being attributed. What it has done is make me think. As a golfer who can only play at weekends (and mostly only once at weekends) losing 3 plus months of playing due to poor weather has started making me think whether my membership is worth it based on how much I can play. 

Ok, there are frustrations about how the club has handled it. As we are one of the few clubs in the area open, we were taking in a significant number of pay and players from closed clubs over the xmas period thus reducing the access to members. We also have a booking system that we only use for competitions. With only one start point and hour long queues, it would make sense to put it in place or all rounds whilst there is only one start point, even a ball chute or similar would be better than standing on the tee in the cold in a queue. 

Anyway, if I decide to end my membership, and not saying I will at the moment, it will not be because I blame the staff for the current situation but rather because it has made me think about the value I am getting.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 16, 2020)

Setting aside the open or closed aspect (we've been closed past two days again) I really have no desire to play again until there is a period of drying out allowing the saturated ground some chance to recover.

Two reasons.

1. I don't think churning the course up is a good idea.
2. Having only played twice since just before Christmas I hated almost every minute of it both times. 

_*It's golf, Jim, but not as we know it.*_


----------



## 2blue (Jan 16, 2020)

It's been incredibly wet since Oct but I don't think we've been shut for even a day & certainly no restrictions other than Buggies & trolleys to paths only otherwise carry & the trolley restriction was taken off after they managed to cut the fairways last week for the first time since late Oct.
To continue play we've extended our usual Exceptional Winter Rules to include pick/clean/place in the General Area, & 'no lost balls' due to plugging, long grass or under leaves.....  so agree with pp's & place without penalty....  also all bunkers GUR. 
And as I also use a fairway mat, it resembles 'golf' only a little but still allows a good walk to be spoilt  & you need well over 40pts to get in the results


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Not so much that in many cases. Certainly I appreciate that green staff cannot control the weather and perform miracles. What the bad weather does is bring into perspective the value of membership. In my case I think that I have managed 3 rounds of 9 holes only since October due to rain or the queues and delays caused by having a severely reduced course and number of starting points. I know that this is not anybody's fault and there is no blame being attributed. What it has done is make me think. As a golfer who can only play at weekends (and mostly only once at weekends) losing 3 plus months of playing due to poor weather has started making me think whether my membership is worth it based on how much I can play.

Ok, there are frustrations about how the club has handled it. As we are one of the few clubs in the area open, we were taking in a significant number of pay and players from closed clubs over the xmas period thus reducing the access to members. We also have a booking system that we only use for competitions. With only one start point and hour long queues, it would make sense to put it in place or all rounds whilst there is only one start point, even a ball chute or similar would be better than standing on the tee in the cold in a queue.

Anyway, if I decide to end my membership, and not saying I will at the moment, it will not be because I blame the staff for the current situation but rather because it has made me think about the value I am getting.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't really referring to individual choices and the right to migrate to another course should you decide the weather has put a "dampener" on your game time.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Id be better off playing golf in the roads than on the course at moment. Hasn't been properly playable for months, certainly making me consider my membership options and whether its worth going nomad for a while till i decide what to do. Greenkeepers can't help the weather but I can't justify a membership of a course that can effectively be unplayable for upto 4 months a year. Temporary greens just don't cut it for me even when they're playable.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 16, 2020)

It's not like me to gloat - but I will. Tomorrow I will be playing my sixth qualifier of this year. Not only that, but I have buffered in 3 of the 5 played - double gloat.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			It's not like me to gloat - but I will. Tomorrow I will be playing my sixth qualifier of this year. Not only that, but I have buffered in 3 of the 5 played - double gloat.
		
Click to expand...

Nice....I've managed 34 holes so far this year....


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2020)

We were warned the course could close after today and it has. Why they didn't close it yesterday is beyond me. Been carry only and mats for a while but everywhere around is sodden - never seen the fields around us so bad. I've barely played in the past couple of months and no desire to go slosh around in the mud. Not had a lesson or practiced either and enthusiasm at an all-time low for the game. Hopefully when winter is over I'll feel differently, but never been like this since I started playing.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			We were warned the course could close after today and it has. Why they didn't close it yesterday is beyond me. Been carry only and mats for a while but everywhere around is sodden - never seen the fields around us so bad. I've barely played in the past couple of months and no desire to go slosh around in the mud. Not had a lesson or practiced either and enthusiasm at an all-time low for the game. Hopefully when winter is over I'll feel differently, but never been like this since I started playing.
		
Click to expand...

In the same mood. Seriously vlooking at the value of membership at the moment


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 16, 2020)

GB72 said:



			In the same mood. Seriously vlooking at the value of membership at the moment
		
Click to expand...

I renewed in October but was already feeling less enthused about playing. We'll see what summer brings.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2020)

Course closed. I was woken up by the rain at 5.24 this morning. Hammering down. Lanes all flooded.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2020)

Pyrford has been closed the past three days.  Most local courses round here are the same except the idiotic "we'll take money from anyone" places that are just getting wrecked.  One near here is still allowing motorised trolleys with no restrictions.   One of their fairways is nothing but a mudbath now.    You unfortunately have to accept at being at the mercy of the weather.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2020)

Only 13 holes open today as 14 takes us out to what is always the wettest part of the course - the area that suffers from serious run-off from neighbouring fields that we can do nothing about.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, these current closures very much beyond the control of all sensible courses / clubs. No point destroying our greatest assets just to keep the tills ringing.

Very frustrating though. I blame that Michael Fish.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 17, 2020)

Two and half days of near solid rain and the Head green keeper finally had to give in to it today. Course closed.

Glad I got to play on Monday as we only just got in before it started and there has been a buggy ban ever since.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 17, 2020)

One of greens has been out of commission for months. The farmer in the nearby field change his direction of ploughing and it now floods regularly, including a load of mud, due to the direction of water flow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2020)

Predictably shut after last night. Some really heavy rain no surprise the course couldn't cope given the previous rainfall. optimistic inspection tomorrow at 7.00am but at the very best it'll be front 9 carry only and with cold weather and frost due over the weekend I could see an argument for keeping it shut all weekend and giving it time to recover completely without opening parts of it to keep members happy and then listen them them moan in the spring when winter damage takes time to repair


----------



## Sats (Jan 17, 2020)

holes 1-10 open and 18, 6 of which on temporary greens. Still managed to get 9 in this morning and shoot 4 over par.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 17, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			Closed today and already made the call to close tomorrow. That will be closed 6 days out of the last 7 
Members are cancelling their membership I've heard.
		
Click to expand...

Where I play there would little point in cancelling membership during the year as we do not give partial refunds.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2020)

The Zoo are applying to hold the UK Bog Snorkeling championships...
Ellesborough..?
Open
Carry only but open
#76daystogo


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The Zoo are applying to hold the UK Bog Snorkeling championships...
Ellesborough..?
Open
Carry only but open
#76daystogo
		
Click to expand...

Carry only. Effectively closed for an old wreck like you then.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 17, 2020)

Enough snow has melted that I can see stretches of brown grass.
They'll be covered again soon enough, however.

With luck, we'll be playable by Easter.


----------



## hovis (Jan 17, 2020)

even if places are open I don't see the appeal.  sometimes you just have to concede that we live in Britain


----------



## rosecott (Jan 17, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Nice....I've managed 34 holes so far this year....

Click to expand...


You will be delighted to learn that, despite some very unpleasant, very wet weather, I managed to buffer again today.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 17, 2020)

One is shut and a bog, other is open on mats but majority of proper greens.

I have no interest in playing when its like this. I haven't played now since September and having severe withdrawals. Genuinely considering a home simulator at this point as even the practice facilties are now  a pond.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Carry only. Effectively closed for an old wreck like you then.

Click to expand...

To be fair I can't totally argue but I'd probably just take a half set out so I'd be able to hobble around....Fragger would be screwed though...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 17, 2020)

My favourite Helen Willetts told me at lunchtime that we have *a whole week of dry weather coming up next week * She added that we have not had consecutive dry days anything like this since September.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 17, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Where I play there would little point in cancelling membership during the year as we do not give partial refunds.
		
Click to expand...

If they've been paying by Direct Debit....perhaps they can get out of the remaining months...


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 17, 2020)

Kennysarmy said:



			If they've been paying by Direct Debit....perhaps they can get out of the remaining months...
		
Click to expand...

Our club's Direct Scheme is not with the club but a finance company.  The finance company has given us the full amount so anybody leaving still has to pay the finance company. A common arrangement with a lot of clubs.


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2020)

We're still open, but carry only.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 17, 2020)

Got a few days rain here next week, hasn't rained since the beginning of december. Sorry.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2020)

There was plenty of rain at 5am this morning so I thought we may not get out. It had stopped by 8 and 6 of us went out. The course was damp in places and the showers during the round left some greens wet. The fairways were fine - in fact the path from the course to the road was the worst part. The worst part was when we got to the 13th. The wind was very strong into our faces and cold on that hole - and we had the worst rain of the day. The rain had stopped by the 14th and we only had one more light shower. 

I've just realised that the low area between 6th and 7th was full of water on Wednesday but that area was completely dry today - we went in there to look for a PP's ball. I'm surprised given the amount of rain we had yesterday and between 5 and 8 this morning.

WP was closed and will be closed tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Jan 17, 2020)

We are open, carry only, but to be perfectly honest, I am only going to play tomorrow for a meet up with my mates, and some exercise. In the 17 years i have been a member, I can never remember conditions a miserable as we currently have. So many plugged, (and lost) balls. I am just playing with old balls, and to hell with the consequences. At least our greens are amazing, and we use normal tees,  and no mats, so there's something to be said for that. But it IS a challenge, and it's only for the dedicated.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Front nine open today (carrying) but back nine closed still.
		
Click to expand...

which part of the course can be seen from the road where the greens are on the right after coming under the bridge then turning right through the town, I passed it yesterday at 1pm, was deserted and those greens looked very wet with puddles showing.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			We are closed today, competition cancelled tomorrow and course closed all day Saturday.
6.30am inspection Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, Comp cancelled at my home club tomorrow, course has been closed for 3-days now, I’m off to Woodhall, again 😳🏌️⛳️


----------



## Parsaregood (Jan 17, 2020)

our course hasn't been shut atall, only time your on temps is if theres a hard frost which hasn't been often this year. Its another great thing about links golf is being able to play full golf all year


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ours had dried out really well ,but rain this week has it very soft again.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Pyrford has been closed the past three days.  Most local courses round here are the same except the idiotic "we'll take money from anyone" places that are just getting wrecked.  One near here is still allowing motorised trolleys with no restrictions.   One of their fairways is nothing but a mudbath now.    You unfortunately have to accept at being at the mercy of the weather.
		
Click to expand...

We're less then 2 miles away from Pyrford and other than being shut on Weds after the storm have been fully open, just with no buggies allowed. Trolleys fine. 

No real mud around, full tees and greens etc

Far from getting 'wrecked'


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2020)

I did use the word "most".


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s dry and we are open - but only 13 holes as our long 14th takes us out a loop to the three holes that have the very wettest areas when it’s been very wet. 16 gets very wet off neighbouring fields, and this impacts approach to green on 14 and then an area across 17.  But I’ll go a play 13 - though we do have a short inner loop of 1-4 plus 13 that we could play twice to make 18.  Maybe we’ll do that.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nairn Dunbar was in pretty good condition today, greens cut and running quite well, 13th was a bit wet from the Burn to the green but thats to be expected.


----------



## trevor (Jan 18, 2020)

Went out for 9 holes practice for tomorrow’s comp but in all honesty I think it should be shut, no dry bits at all, only wet or boggy bits.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

Front nine open today carry only. The Saturday roll out went out for a nine hole comp and it was borderline playable in places and the greens were terribly wet. I didn't play great post lesson so had a coffee after with the group and then wandered out to the practice ground. That was a mistake. Like hitting from a bog and so hard to make any constructive progress on the swing change. Really can't see the back being open tomorrow and not sure I fancy another wet loop on the front nine


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

Does "carry only" just mean no carts (buggies) or does it also mean no trolleys as well?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Does "carry only" just mean no carts (buggies) or does it also mean no trolleys as well?
		
Click to expand...


No wheels of any description.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2020)

Open with 4 temps in play
No buggies due to waterlogged areas...

Doesn't that scream "we should be closed but"..?
As theres no rain due it will improve so I'm going up tuesday morning to investigate. 
I may need a complete change of clothes before I get back in the car...


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2020)

My course is closed still, thank goodness for country membership, otherwise I’d be having cold sweats and twitching.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Does "carry only" just mean no carts (buggies) or does it also mean no trolleys as well?
		
Click to expand...

It means that, if you insist on using a trolley, you have to carry it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			It means that, if you insist on using a trolley, you have to carry it.
		
Click to expand...

can't help thinking he's now picturing loads of guys carrying their trolleys as well as the clubs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2020)

Played yesterday. The fairways are fine, excellent drainage, but the rest of the course, semi, rough, walks between holes is a quagmire. When it does eventually dry out the areas between holes are going to need some serious TLC.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Played yesterday. The fairways are fine, excellent drainage, but the rest of the course, semi, rough, walks between holes is a quagmire. When it does eventually dry out the areas between holes are going to need some serious TLC.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine those areas - that's what our fairways are like 
And they have people walking and pushing trolleys on them.....
I predict the odd bad bounce during the summer..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Imagine those areas - that's what our fairways are like
And they have people walking and pushing trolleys on them.....
I predict the odd bad bounce during the summer..
		
Click to expand...

😱😱 That really is not good. I presume your course is privately owned, not a members club.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			😱😱 That really is not good. I presume your course is privately owned, not a members club.
		
Click to expand...


One of the greenkeepers as good as admitted they were told to keep it open at all costs..
#72daystogo


----------



## GasMan (Jan 19, 2020)

Shut again and rightly so. Only a couple of downland courses down this way are coping. 

I’m moving later this year to between Chichester and Southampton. I’ve looked and apart from Goodwood which has a horrible credit membership system, I can only see myself joining Alresford, Hockley or Royal Winchester. This winter has convinced me that downland is the only way to make membership value for money. 

Fair play to the green staff at my club - it’s in amazing condition considering. The problem is that the water table is now so high that we need 3 months of dry weather to give it a chance to dry out. 

Has anyone else noticed that with new build estates popping up everywhere around courses, the drainage issues have become massively worse?

Wherever new houses have been built around my course the natural runoff is gone and these are now the boggiest areas.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2020)

Imurg said:




One of the greenkeepers as good as admitted they were told to keep it open at all costs..
#72daystogo
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but surely you knew about Whipsnade before joining there ? It’s a members club which struggles during the winter because of the ground it’s on- but it recovers well in the summer , they try and keep it open as much as they possibly can for the members to at least get out and play but when you join somewhere like Whipsnade then you should know what’s going to happen.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 19, 2020)

We've been closed since Wednesday and it's one hundred percent the right call. Now there's heavy frost to deal with and -3 forecast for tomorrow morning when we're due out (if we actually open).

This is the first period in my golfing obsession that I just can't be bothered. I have better things to do and I have never felt like this. Roll on March!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 19, 2020)

GasMan said:



			Shut again and rightly so. Only a couple of downland courses down this way are coping.

I’m moving later this year to between Chichester and Southampton. I’ve looked and apart from Goodwood which has a horrible credit membership system, I can only see myself joining Alresford, Hockley or Royal Winchester. This winter has convinced me that downland is the only way to make membership value for money.

Fair play to the green staff at my club - it’s in amazing condition considering. The problem is that the water table is now so high that we need 3 months of dry weather to give it a chance to dry out.

Has anyone else noticed that with new build estates popping up everywhere around courses, the drainage issues have become massively worse?

Wherever new houses have been built around my course the natural runoff is gone and these are now the boggiest areas.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with this. I spoke to the pro at an established club before Christmas, he said that their course had got worse over the last 40 years (according to long established members) as the houses had gradually got closer.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 19, 2020)

Bigfoot said:



			I agree with this. I spoke to the pro at an established club before Christmas, he said that their course had got worse over the last 40 years (according to long established members) as the houses had gradually got closer.
		
Click to expand...

It also depends on the course and the green staff. Have they been updating the drains? Are the drains still old clay pipes that have broken and become clogged? 

Lots of courses only react to problems instead of being proactive in preventing them.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			It also depends on the course and the green staff. Have they been updating the drains? Are the drains still old clay pipes that have broken and become clogged?

Lots of courses only react to problems instead of being proactive in preventing them.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea but that club has plenty of money so should not be in the position where they don't keep up with maintenance. Your suggestion is perfectly feasible though.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but surely you knew about Whipsnade before joining there ? It’s a members club which struggles during the winter because of the ground it’s on- but it recovers well in the summer , they try and keep it open as much as they possibly can for the members to at least get out and play but when you join somewhere like Whipsnade then you should know what’s going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

Err...
Theres a massive difference between a course being soft but playable in the winter and a course being so soft that walking on the fairways leaves 2 inch deep footprints and access to some tees is through a 3 inch deep puddle of mud
I know exactly what parkland courses are like around here, I've been playing them for the thick end of 30 years. Whipsnade is no different in how it handles excessive rain than Aylesbury Park was - its lousy and should be closed
And any sensible course closes when damage is going to occur.
By having Whipsnade open now they are damaging the course and it will take longer to recover - all so a couple of dozen members can go out on a Sunday morning  with temperatures barely above freezing. They'll be the first to complain when a drive bounces off the remnants of a deep footprint and goes out of bounds this summer.
Why was LB closed for a day or 2 recently?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Err...
Theres a massive difference between a course being soft but playable in the winter and a course being so soft that walking on the fairways leaves 2 inch deep footprints and access to some tees is through a 3 inch deep puddle of mud
I know exactly what parkland courses are like around here, I've been playing them for the thick end of 30 years. Whipsnade is no different in how it handles excessive rain than Aylesbury Park was - its lousy and should be closed
And any sensible course closes when damage is going to occur.
By having Whipsnade open now they are damaging the course and it will take longer to recover - all so a couple of dozen members can go out on a Sunday morning  with temperatures barely above freezing. They'll be the first to complain when a drive bounces off the remnants of a deep footprint and goes out of bounds this summer.
Why was LB closed for a day or 2 recently?
		
Click to expand...

Whipsnade has always been like that , it was the same 8 years ago when the heavy rain was around - if the greenkeepers feel that it’s ok to open and they can recover it then surely their experience is what matters is it not ? They get paid to do the job and if the course suffers then they are the ones the fingers are pointed towards 

If the course is that bad then you won’t get many people play it so any damage will be minimal - the course will take care of itself 

But it’s Whipsnade - the ground isn’t great in wet conditions and every winter it’s the same with the clay underneath 

And we closed because the greens were flooded due to 1 inch of rain and even the rope drainage couldn’t handle it and every course was closed


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whipsnade has always been like that , it was the same 8 years ago when the heavy rain was around - if the greenkeepers feel that it’s ok to open and they can recover it then surely their experience is what matters is it not ? They get paid to do the job and if the course suffers then they are the ones the fingers are pointed towards

If the course is that bad then you won’t get many people play it so any damage will be minimal - the course will take care of itself

But it’s Whipsnade - the ground isn’t great in wet conditions and every winter it’s the same with the clay underneath

And we closed because the greens were flooded due to 1 inch of rain and even the rope drainage couldn’t handle it and every course was closed
		
Click to expand...

By your logic every course should have been open but as there would have been so few playing it wouldn't have damaged the course...
If a course is playable and having people on it isn't going to damage it then the course should be open
If the course is so wet, like LB and everywhere else was, then going on it is going to damage it.
So you dont open it.
Whipsnade  was closed Friday and Saturday
From my experience,  if its closed for 2 days due to water logging it isnt going to miraculously  drain enough to be playable a day later.
It just isnt.
I dont see what you're not getting..
Do you think a course is playable when you leave 2 inch footprints on fairways and greens.?


----------



## GasMan (Jan 19, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			It also depends on the course and the green staff. Have they been updating the drains? Are the drains still old clay pipes that have broken and become clogged?

Lots of courses only react to problems instead of being proactive in preventing them.
		
Click to expand...

There has been an inordinate amount of money spent on course improvements but they only seem to have mitigated the issues caused by the rampant development of surrounding areas. 

I speak regularly to environment agency staff and their concerns are always overridden by the need to meet the housing plans and the backhanders from developers. 

If anybody is familiar with where Hassocks Golf “Course” was, you’d know that the only thing draining the surrounding area was the course. Now it’s gone for development and I fear for the surrounding area. 

Burgess Hill Golf Centre is going to make way for the Northern Arc development and that’s going to lead to all of that area up to Ansty becoming even worse flooded than it already is. 

If the development of the current site for Hayward’s Heath Golf Club goes ahead Mid Sussex will have some new rivers to name as it floods every winter.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 19, 2020)

There is / was a very top end course not far from me .
It was always in lovely condition .
Had many lessons there ,but couldn’t get in as the waiting list was long.
Now it’s underwater every winter because of the housing development all around the course.
I don’t know what they have done ,it had a river going through it once but it was piped under the houses and it’s not been dry since.


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2020)

We were open today, overnight frost meant even the wet areas weren't too bad, but we seem to have missed the worst of the most recent downpours.
Mostly temporary greens but definitely playable.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 19, 2020)

Local course I play in this weather just because it's always good in winter and great condition was closed 3 days and now pull trolly or carry only

Very very rare 

I'm playing there weds will just leave the electric trolly at home not worth the agro


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2020)

Been closed since Friday. Frost / frozen on top of very waterlogged ground is not a good combination. It's been a boring weekend, but the right decision.

We have an indoor sim, but it has chosen to be faulty and out of action this weekend. Timing. Great.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Once it began to defrost the 15 holes we had open were very playable. All a lottery first thing


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 20, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Our club's Direct Scheme is not with the club but a finance company.  The finance company has given us the full amount so anybody leaving still has to pay the finance company. A common arrangement with a lot of clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Our club is run in a very unique way!


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2020)

Ours was iced up on Saturday morning but OK by lunch although we stayed on winter greens all day as there was still frost in the ground.  
Overall it's holding up pretty well considering the weather.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

woo hoo - 18 holes open.  One hole out of play as greens team are working on the new bunkers in the middle of the fairway - but we have a short 2a hole instead  - playing maybe 100yds or so from a temporary tee to our practice chipping ground (it's fantastic condition - almost as good as our greens).  Fingers crossed for the weekend that it stays dry - and we'll have all holes in play.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2020)

Played 18 holes yesterday and the course was surprisingly dry underfoot. Course does drain well anyway due to it being a sand based track but considering the weather we've had it was pleasantly surprising how well it had coped.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2020)

Played tuesday in the frost and played today with no frost
Tuesday was ok, quite furnish underfoot (obviously) but you could tell that once the frost went it was going to be wet
Today was, as suspected,  wet.
We had a day of mist and light drizzle yesterday, not enough to top up water levels. Other than that no rain for a week
We still have puddles of mud around tees, squelchy  areas in the rough and most fairways and very very soft greens. 
One green still has a puddle on it
I carried a 3/4 set both days.
I mentioned to one of the greenkeepers that, if it was my course, there wouldn't be any trolleys out there, it would be carry only
He agreed but said if they banned trolleys there would hardly be a car in the car park.
I saw approximately  30 other members playing and they all had trolleys.
The course is suffering badly. Churned up areas that will take months to recover. Greens in play when they really shouldn't be.
They're not doing themselves any favours.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2020)

It has been damp and wet every day again this week and so I cannot see any change at my course. Still the composite course of 18 holes from the 27 available, still some of mats, some off proper temp greens and some with the green on the fairway. Still issues with queuing for an hour on the first tee. Cannot see me going up there again until the full course opens and I suspect that will be several weeks.


----------



## carldudley (Jan 23, 2020)

Played London Scottish/Wimbledon Common on Sunday. You wouldn't have believed we'd had a drop of rain. Course was impeccable, not a single patch of mud. The greens were lovely once the sun came out, they were a bit frosty and bobbly until then. It was so much of a pleasure to play i'm thinking of becoming a member since I parted with my old club in December.


----------



## IanM (Jan 24, 2020)

They cut most of our fairways today!




__ https://www.facebook.com/318204821702594/posts/1286573568199043



Cant believe that....will find out in the morning


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2020)

Played 13 today. Mucky, but playable. One temporary green, the others on. Very muddy trousers at the end. 

Out again tomorrow morning.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 24, 2020)

Course in very good nick for January. Good turn out for the Seniors QR, scoring excellent, CSS went to -1, and I buffered.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 25, 2020)

The Lakes is looking good, had some work done on one of the lakes and being looked after well.

Very playable.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2020)

Not so squishy today. Drying out a bit, but more rain due tomorrow afternoon. Lovely.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 7, 2020)

Looking at this weekend's forecast is a bit depressing. We still have 2 holes out of play and many of the others are pretty unpleasant. If we get a lot of rain, I reckon we'll be looking at the end of Feb before it's playable in any sense of the word.
The start of this thread was mid December, and given my comments then, I reckon we will have had 3 months of no proper golf by then. Not what you expect in the South east, it must be tough to run the club at the moment.


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Feb 7, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Looking at this weekend's forecast is a bit depressing. We still have 2 holes out of play and many of the others are pretty unpleasant. If we get a lot of rain, I reckon we'll be looking at the end of Feb before it's playable in any sense of the word.
The start of this thread was mid December, and given my comments then, I reckon we will have had 3 months of no proper golf by then. Not what you expect in the South east, it must be tough to run the club at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - same here. It's been truly dire. I've got a 90-min course lesson tomorrow, which I should get in before the rain and the wind arrives, but after that, the course will be closed for ages I'm guessin. As I said in my newbie intro post, I reckon my course has been closed for well over half of the weekends for the last 2-3 months. I _just_ managed to get 3 cards in between November and end of Jan. 

My parents live in Majorca: I might just ditch the Mrs and the McTootlets and head over there with my clubs and hang out with them for a month or so...


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2020)

Have been back on buggies and trolleys allowed for a few weeks!   Mind you , next storm blowing through here on Saturday night.... Sunday could be different!

Playing Porthcawl and Burnham at the end of the month... different gravy - will be bouncy and running!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2020)

We are getting there.  Only has a few days closed and a couple of Saturdays when we've been down to 13 holes (with flooding on one hole out on the perimeter being the main problem). We are fortunate,


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 7, 2020)

Absolutely perfect at Gog Magog. Both courses in mint condition. No restrictions.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2020)

Just had a walk over Turnberry, it's in fabulous condition.
I also love the ragged bunkers and other changes inc the putting green.
Say what you like against Trump, he has done a great job at the courses of Turnberry and Trump Aberdeen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Played London Scottish/Wimbledon Common on Sunday. You wouldn't have believed we'd had a drop of rain. Course was impeccable, not a single patch of mud. The greens were lovely once the sun came out, they were a bit frosty and bobbly until then. It was so much of a pleasure to play i'm thinking of becoming a member since I parted with my old club in December.
		
Click to expand...

Which side did you play from. I may be biased (well yes I am) but I always found the London Scottish clubhouse a bit stuffy compared to WCGC and also liked the layout from that side with the long par 3 and long par 4 to open and then a par 5 to close

Speak to The Jezster who is a member on here. Think from memory he was last years captain (or year before) at WCGC so may be able to help smooth the membership process


----------



## ger147 (Feb 9, 2020)

Can grass drown? Asking for a friend... #stormciara


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2020)

The Zoo is open. Full course and buggies allowed - and knowing what it was like of friday, that is an absolute joke.
Nobody in their right mind is going to play today with 50-60+ mph winds so no damage will be done but......
Should courses close in the face of storm force winds?
Should any fool venture out they'll be in danger of falling branches and flying debris


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2020)

Course closed due to severe weather


----------



## IanM (Feb 9, 2020)

Closed this morning due to high winds.....very high


----------



## McToot the Bandit (Feb 9, 2020)

So as I mentioned earlier on, I hd a 90-min course lesson booked yesterday at Haywards Heath GC. But after 2-3 hours of light rain overnight on Friday/Saturday they closed the course again. No rain from 8am and glorious sunshine from 11am. It was even quite warm.

Bloody infuriating. The limited driving facilities were full of grumpy blokes cursing the greenkeeper. The head Pro wasn't best pleased either. I mean why they don't shut it until 11am and then do another review I don't know. They just took one look and buggered off home. After storm Ciara has doen its work it'll be shut for most of the week I'd guess.

Grrrr


----------



## Siolag (Feb 9, 2020)

Hasn't stopped raining all night, therefore course closed. Hoping to get to the range and work on a few things, but even that might be closed.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 9, 2020)

Closed. In fact the website has had the warning "very wet conditions" permanently displayed since the end of September.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Closed today.  We have lost about 4 days over the winter, and the whining in some quarters, and the stupid suggestions as to the cause, have been beyond belief.  Nearby the railway line was closed because of a land slip on the embankment it runs on, there have been stupid levels of rain, yet the entire cause of the issue is the tree removal programme, meaning the trees are not taking up the water.  When we started on this programme & that issue was raised, we were told by the expert doing it that it would make no difference as the trees would not draw a lot of water in winter as it's not the growing season.  But no, it's the tree programme that's to blame. 

Personally I'd have been happier if they'd closed it a little more.  There's a few areas of damage that will need dealing with that could possibly have been avoided.  We are a golf club.  Protect the main assets, the golf course, at all costs.  Does it really matter if we lose a few days play in the middle of a grotty winter; not for me, but you'd think the world had stopped turning to listen to some of our members.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Feb 9, 2020)

Glad it's rained today. We were going to have to put the water on the greens soon. The course was bone dry yesterday. I love playing there!


----------



## Siolag (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Closed today.  We have lost about 4 days over the winter, and the whining in some quarters, and the stupid suggestions as to the cause, have been beyond belief.  Nearby the railway line was closed because of a land slip on the embankment it runs on, there have been stupid levels of rain, yet the entire cause of the issue is the tree removal programme, meaning the trees are not taking up the water.  When we started on this programme & that issue was raised, we were told by the expert doing it that it would make no difference as the trees would not draw a lot of water in winter as it's not the growing season.  But no, it's the tree programme that's to blame. 

Personally I'd have been happier if they'd closed it a little more.  There's a few areas of damage that will need dealing with that could possibly have been avoided.  We are a golf club.  Protect the main assets, the golf course, at all costs.  Does it really matter if we lose a few days play in the middle of a grotty winter; not for me, but you'd think the world had stopped turning to listen to some of our members.
		
Click to expand...

I fully expect the same people would moan like hell if the greens weren’t slick in summer, or the fairways had signs of damage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Siolag said:



			I fully expect the same people would moan like hell if the greens weren’t slick in summer, or the fairways had signs of damage.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know you'd met them!  Amazing how much more about greenkeeping they now than the bloke we pay to do it. 

We happen to have a member of the European Tour as a member.  A comment attributed to him is along the lines of 'whatever you do, don't lose this greenkeeper'.  I know whose opinion I'd rather trust.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

Rocked up at lunchtime to drop my clubs off in my locker. They had two people all morning before I arrived. Annoys me that the club can't have some common sense and post that it's closed and let the staff go home. The holes I could see were under water, as was the putting green and clearly no-one was going to play. I doubt given all the rain if we're be open at all tomorrow and probably down to nine for most of the week


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 9, 2020)

We haven’t lost a single day to the weather this winter, although the course is as wet as I have seen it in the 15 years I’ve played there.

All other local courses have lost a considerable number of days. The one in my village cannot cope with any more rain - whilst it is currently open, it closes almost immediately at the first sign of more rainfall. Another course a few miles down the road has been shut more weekends than it has been open since October.

We’re very lucky, the course being built on a sand/gravel base with fantastic drainage.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 9, 2020)

My course struggles with the rain. If the weather we have had since October carries on for the next few weeks, I will be amazed if the new season in April will start without temporary greens


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2020)

Despite more rain overnight just had a message saying we are open on the whole of the front nine and 10-14 and then 18. While I respect the judgement of the green keeper and management give the exceptional rainfall on top of already muddy ground when I played on Saturday that does seem a poor decision. Why not close it for a day (or two), and give it a chance to recover. There will now be a huge senior roll up (with trolley's that are also still allowed) going out and churning the ground up. I am sure we're not alone but sometimes it seems a narrow minded decision to keep members happy now rather than thinking about course condition going forward and the monetary and time cost later to fix the damage


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2020)

Course closed yesterday, damage to trees and the halfway hut. Course closed this morning for a full inspection of the damage and to check on safety. Raining and still very windy today to guessing few would turn up anyway and they may as well close the place for the day.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 10, 2020)

Matts for the tees and only the forward tees open, lift and place in the first cut but course was in good nick, not overly boggy and greens were good. Slightly surprised.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 10, 2020)

As we've got two 18's, they have amalgamated one 18 hole course out of it and avoided the worst holes.  Before they put this in place, they kept both 18's going but some of the holes were horrendous, which meant they were terrible at the beginning of the season. Played on Saturday and remarkably good considering the entire course was shut for two weekends over December and the bonus of shutting the bad holes down is that they look really nice at the moment with no damage, so come the season starting, they will be at a decent standard pretty quickly.
However, I didn't play yesterday, so god only knows what it's like after Storm Ciara came in.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 10, 2020)

Lodge was opened at 8.15 this morning after the debris was cleared. Highgate was opened at some stage after we had gone out on Lodge.
WP was closed.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

Hard to tell as the flagsticks haven't been in since late November.
Not many people around to play cards, either, although that's probably a good thing.

Still a great place to have breakfast and gab over coffee with the other elderly miscreants.
I also do some reading there which saves on magazine subscriptions.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 20, 2020)

Another day of absolutely shocking weather in the South East today. This must be the worst winter we have had for years - it's been consistently bad since October.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 20, 2020)

IanM said:



			Closed this morning due to high winds.....very high
		
Click to expand...

Do you play the Rolls or Monmouth?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2020)

Back to a composite course again but will be surprised if it stays open at the weekend if this weather keeps up. Not great timing as next week is the meeting about a significant rise in annual fees


----------



## sussexhacker (Feb 20, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Another day of absolutely shocking weather in the South East today. This must be the worst winter we have had for years - it's been consistently bad since October.
		
Click to expand...

You mean another week.
I’ve only been playing at Seaford head for the last month or so because it’s the only course that’s not wet that I play 
But even the last 2/3 weeks I haven’t got out there because it’s either been chucking it down or 50 mph winds


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2020)

The Zoo is open but I honestly shudder to think how bad it must be given the amount of rain we've had since I last played it over a week ago.
Between the 2nd green and 3rd tee is a bench.
It has been sitting in a puddle since November such is the drainage on that part of the course.
Even if it's open tomorrow it wont be worth playing.
Probably only 10 or so more chances to play it before April, and if this rain keeps up it that number may be much lower.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 20, 2020)

I reckon it'll be a couple of weeks at least before our place resembles a proper golf course. And even that assumes that spring eventually turns up. 3 months off this, the club's coffers will not be in a good place...


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Do you play the Rolls or Monmouth?
		
Click to expand...

Newport!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 20, 2020)

I played Tuesday and Wednesday at Enville on Highgate as Lodge greens were being aerated and sanded.

A couple of damp  patches on a couple of holes be otherwise dry.

WP was closed at the start of the week but open with 14 holes yesterday and today.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2020)

just spoken to GO Go  whos been up the kings to play today... when i say play, i mean sqealch about on the sodden lower holes then walk in


----------



## MartynB (Feb 20, 2020)

One of 2 new water hazards at Tinsley Park in Sheffield. This between the 8th green and 9th tee. Course ok in parts but has been hammered by relentless rain.


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2020)

We had six holes closed today.
It was raining all morning, so we had a coffee and went to play snooker instead.
I was still fatting and thinning most of my shots!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Feb 20, 2020)

We had some light misty rain on tuesday and it was cloudy in the morning yesterday. 

Fog in the morning is the issue at the moment, delaying the early tee times which can have knock on effect


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2020)

Our has been playable for the most.
But they have decided to bring track laying diggers and dumper trucks on the course to redesign the bunkers .
Now it’s a mess.
Not playing this weekend it’s just not worth it after the rain we have had this week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Still down to 14 holes (1-14 and 18). They had hoped to get the rest open for the weekend but the biblical downpours yesterday afternoon put the kybosh on that. Carry only as well


----------



## Deleted member 27584 (Feb 21, 2020)

MartynB said:



			One of 2 new water hazards at Tinsley Park in Sheffield. This between the 8th green and 9th tee. Course ok in parts but has been hammered by relentless rain.
View attachment 29229

Click to expand...

Mind you Martyn, that part of the course is pretty boggy even in summer on the airport side of the hole. Don't think it was that bad when the old railway marshalling yard was there and that was then the 3rd green in the background!!
Much preferred the old layout before the now defunct airport was built.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Feb 21, 2020)

Mearns Castle is closed, surprised it ever been open the last two weeks if im honest.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 21, 2020)

A course local to me has just released that from the beginning of February they have now had over 300mm of rain - its still bouncing it down here at present could easily be up to 350mm by the end of today as its forecast to be raining heavily till 2100 hours!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 21, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just had a walk over Turnberry, it's in fabulous condition.
I also love the ragged bunkers and other changes inc the putting green.
Say what you like against Trump, he has done a great job at the courses of Turnberry and Trump Aberdeen.
		
Click to expand...

Its a real shame to some people can't separate politics from golf as Uncle Donald has done a tremendous job with both his Scottish investments. Huge credit and respect. Magnificent.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 21, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			A course local to me has just released that from the beginning of February they have now had over 300mm of rain - its still bouncing it down here at present could easily be up to 350mm by the end of today as its forecast to be raining heavily till 2100 hours!
		
Click to expand...

Feel you mate. Been up in Workington Monday to Thursday. Never been drenched so quickly and its relentless. 

Is a relief to get back to the lighter rain in Manchester!!


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ours remains open except in all but the worst conditions.  But the heavy rain is shutting us down but I think that's the same for all the courses in the area.  
We were discussing this last night at our AGM and our club is draining a lot better than it was two years ago.  Amazing the difference a new head greenkeeper can make.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2020)

Unavoidably wet wet wet.  So only playing 1-13 today - and most likely only 1-13 tomorrow.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 21, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Ours remains open except in all but the worst conditions.  But the heavy rain is shutting us down but I think that's the same for all the courses in the area. 
We were discussing this last night at our AGM and our club is draining a lot better than it was two years ago.  Amazing the difference a new head greenkeeper can make.
		
Click to expand...

So it wasn't a mistake not promoting the very experienced number 2?


----------



## ger147 (Feb 21, 2020)

Have hardly set foot on it this year as it's been mostly closed. Just hammering down day after day after day...😐😐😐

At a guess, the 18th fairway will probably look a bit like this just now...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			So it wasn't a mistake not promoting the very experienced number 2?  

Click to expand...

Our very experienced number 2 is highly motivated and appreciates he's learning a lot since our new head greenkeeper arrived.  In fact, all the greenstaff seem to be very happy with him and are enjoying their work.


----------



## Twire (Feb 21, 2020)

We're open with 3 temps. No rain forecast here for the next few days, so hopefully get a couple of games in.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 21, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Feel you mate. Been up in Workington Monday to Thursday. Never been drenched so quickly and its relentless.

Is a relief to get back to the lighter rain in Manchester!!
		
Click to expand...

I live in Workington, nothing but light showers!

Seriously the last couple of days have been bad, even Silloth has been closed since yesterday.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2020)

Newport is open today, trolleys allowed, no buggies...   Bet you that overnight rain closes it tomorrow for the folk who work!  Never mind, Porthcawl and Burnham next week!


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 21, 2020)

Mu usual course normally drains pretty well. Hasn't really stopped raining for any length of time for the last 2 weeks so cant see it being open.


----------



## MartynB (Feb 21, 2020)

BackCountryBob said:



			Mind you Martyn, that part of the course is pretty boggy even in summer on the airport side of the hole. Don't think it was that bad when the old railway marshalling yard was there and that was then the 3rd green in the background!!
Much preferred the old layout before the now defunct airport was built.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting Bob. I knew the layout changed because of the airport but wasn’t playing golf back then. You can still see what looks like an original tee box halfway down the hill on the left of the 8th fairway. Visited the marshalling yards as a kid which was quite something. Keen to find out about the original layout, course website doesn’t have any layout maps I can see?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Our very experienced number 2 is highly motivated and appreciates he's learning a lot since our new head greenkeeper arrived.  In fact, all the greenstaff seem to be very happy with him and are enjoying their work.
		
Click to expand...

It does make a difference - was JimG your previous Head GK?  I knew him well when he had only just started on the greens team, and I worked in the Malletsheugh back in the late 1970s, early 1980s

Our previous Head GK was obsessed with the subsoil of the greens and fairways and improving it.  There was a view expressed by some that he focussed a little too much on what couldn't be seen, and neglected what could.  And as visitors (and us members) only really experienced what was seen and played on there was a view held by some that the course didn't look as good as it could.

He left a few years ago now (to be an agronomist I believe) and his replacement (his #2) has actually done great things to the course and it looks and plays brilliant these days.  But I remind folks who look back to the previous incumbent with an element of negativity, that it is likely only because of that obsession with the subsoil that has enabled our current Head GK to do what he has done - and continues to do.  And this includes the way the greens now drain superbly - all down to the previous Head GK.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2020)

MartynB said:



			One of 2 new water hazards at Tinsley Park in Sheffield. This between the 8th green and 9th tee. Course ok in parts but has been hammered by relentless rain.
View attachment 29229

Click to expand...

Smithy will bring his Creel and set up there, looks a perfect spot to dangle his maggot 😜


----------



## Imurg (Feb 21, 2020)

Whipsnade open on 4 temps but will be virtually unplayable in places....
Ellesborough fully open, relatively dry and firm.....just bloomin' windy today.
#39daystogo


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 21, 2020)

11 holes open , 4 temps and carry only


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It does make a difference - was JimG your previous Head GK?  I knew him well when he had only just started on the greens team, and I worked in the Malletsheugh back in the late 1970s, early 1980s

Our previous Head GK was obsessed with the subsoil of the greens and fairways and improving it.  There was a view expressed by some that he focussed a little too much on what couldn't be seen, and neglected what could.  And as visitors (and us members) only really experienced what was seen and played on there was a view held by some that the course didn't look as good as it could.

He left a few years ago now (to be an agronomist I believe) and his replacement (his #2) has actually done great things to the course and it looks and plays brilliant these days.  But I remind folks who look back to the previous incumbent with an element of negativity, that it is likely only because of that obsession with the subsoil that has enabled our current Head GK to do what he has done - and continues to do.  And this includes the way the greens now drain superbly - all down to the previous Head GK.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. That's the gent. The forum isn't the place to pass comments about him. Paul, our new head greenkeeper had brought new and more modern ideas, organised and motivated his team and has produced detailed plans as to how to improve the course. And his team (and he always emphasises it is a team) have delivered on it. Last year the members agreed to a £50 levy to go towards the course. It wasn't put forward to ask for it again this year but there was a point raised at our AGM last night that it should be done again, so pleased have the members been with the results.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 21, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Mearns Castle is closed, surprised it ever been open the last two weeks if im honest.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a real golf course 😂 only kidding but it's no great shakes after a wet spell in summer never mind now


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 21, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Our very experienced number 2 is highly motivated and appreciates he's learning a lot since our new head greenkeeper arrived.  In fact, all the greenstaff seem to be very happy with him and are enjoying their work.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt he speaks as freely and openly with the club or yourself as he does in other environments, I certainly have heard criticism within the ranks


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 21, 2020)

Another dry day and a round on Highgate today


----------



## Deleted member 27584 (Feb 21, 2020)

MartynB said:



			Interesting Bob. I knew the layout changed because of the airport but wasn’t playing golf back then. You can still see what looks like an original tee box halfway down the hill on the left of the 8th fairway. Visited the marshalling yards as a kid which was quite something. Keen to find out about the original layout, course website doesn’t have any layout maps I can see?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2020)

12 holes open, carry only.


----------



## Deleted member 27584 (Feb 21, 2020)

Oops not used to the forum technicalities.
Martyn,
Can't help with a map of the old layout I'm afraid. But the new holes 1, 2, 17 and 18 didn't exist.
The first hole was new #4, hence why it's near the practice area. The last hole was new #3 but was a par 4 not par 5. The new loop 5 and 6 was 16 and 17, but the old 16th was a par 3 below the elevated tee.
That meant old #2 is now new #7 exactly the same, as is old #3 now new #8. The new #9 was a par 3 to a different smaller green up the hill.
Old holes 5-9 were levelled for the airport. 
New holes #10-14 are the same as the old holes #10-14 apart from new #10 tee is about 70 yards back. Used to almost drive the green but now it's two good hits!
New hole #14 used to be played either to the left as it is now, or up the hill to the green which is now new #15. This didn't exist and the long par 5 (killer) was the old #15. As I said earlier, old #16 par 3 then and #17 went back to what is now the new #3rd and off the course by the practice area and car park.
God that was hard!!
Old #5 was a long par 4 on undulating fairway with a blind shot to green. Okd #6 a short par 4 (nearest ever hole in one - hit flag and stayed a foot from hole). Old #7 par 4 dog leg left. Old #8 easy par 3. Old #9 dog leg right risk ir reward over a boggy area to where the path meets the course 100 yards from new #10th tee!!!!


----------



## Sats (Feb 21, 2020)

Was going to play bearsted today, but waterlogged so played sene valley instead (sorry if that offends sammeebee)


----------



## MartynB (Feb 21, 2020)

BackCountryBob said:



			Oops not used to the forum technicalities.
Martyn,
Can't help with a map of the old layout I'm afraid. But the new holes 1, 2, 17 and 18 didn't exist.
The first hole was new #4, hence why it's near the practice area. The last hole was new #3 but was a par 4 not par 5. The new loop 5 and 6 was 16 and 17, but the old 16th was a par 3 below the elevated tee.
That meant old #2 is now new #7 exactly the same, as is old #3 now new #8. The new #9 was a par 3 to a different smaller green up the hill.
Old holes 5-9 were levelled for the airport.
New holes #10-14 are the same as the old holes #10-14 apart from new #10 tee is about 70 yards back. Used to almost drive the green but now it's two good hits!
New hole #14 used to be played either to the left as it is now, or up the hill to the green which is now new #15. This didn't exist and the long par 5 (killer) was the old #15. As I said earlier, old #16 par 3 then and #17 went back to what is now the new #3rd and off the course by the practice area and car park.
God that was hard!!
Old #5 was a long par 4 on undulating fairway with a blind shot to green. Okd #6 a short par 4 (nearest ever hole in one - hit flag and stayed a foot from hole). Old #7 par 4 dog leg left. Old #8 easy par 3. Old #9 dog leg right risk ir reward over a boggy area to where the path meets the course 100 yards from new #10th tee!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Bob, thank you so much for taking the time to write this, it’s fascinating and very much appreciated. I can follow in my head exactly where you are describing and hopefully if the weather holds I will be playing Tinsley on Sunday and will enjoy seeing the course in a different light.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Yes. That's the gent. The forum isn't the place to pass comments about him. Paul, our new head greenkeeper had brought new and more modern ideas, organised and motivated his team and has produced detailed plans as to how to improve the course. And his team (and he always emphasises it is a team) have delivered on it. Last year the members agreed to a £50 levy to go towards the course. It wasn't put forward to ask for it again this year but there was a point raised at our AGM last night that it should be done again, so pleased have the members been with the results.
		
Click to expand...

We have a £40 levy again this year.  It’s the 4th year of it and in truth it’s now just something I expect to pay.  The levy is specifically for course improvements and is paying for rebuilding every bunker on the course; adding some new ones - and building three large grass/AstroTurf teeing areas on our practice ground - so we can really see where the money is going.  

A silver lining from this weather is that we can see that despite the volume of rain our new bunkers do not flood at all.  So maybe if a club is going to have a levy it’s worth keeping it for a couple or three years to build a course Improvement budget.


----------



## Deleted member 27584 (Feb 22, 2020)

MartynB said:



			Bob, thank you so much for taking the time to write this, it’s fascinating and very much appreciated. I can follow in my head exactly where you are describing and hopefully if the weather holds I will be playing Tinsley on Sunday and will enjoy seeing the course in a different light.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem mate. I actually think the course is harder now than it was. The old 18th (#3) was stroke 1 as a par 4, but with an extra 60 yards, the second shot is very tight and a real card killer! The old holes were fairly easy to score on apart from the old 5th. At the time I had a slice, but never on that hole - so the set up left invariably went straight left over the big concrete walls into the railway yards lol!!
Don't envy you playing in this.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2020)

We're fully open, carry only and two temps.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Full course open , just no buggies


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 22, 2020)

Closed again today. Even if open you would have to be mental to play in 30mph winds and hail like earlier.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 22, 2020)

There was actually a little standing water on the course (shore) yesterday, but all 27 holes are fully open. No buggies without medical cert, but other than that. Playing better than my old course.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 22, 2020)

Dry as a bone today.
Played nine holes and decided to come in . We could see it coming.
Glad we did it hammered it down 15 mins later.
Course fine though, tees and greens hand cut.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2020)

Woodhall (Hotchkin) was excellent today, full 18 holes & greens, fairways dry, no standing water to be seen, only place there’s water is in some bunkers. 

Didn’t hardly ever have to clean my ball, and my shoes looked just as polished at the end as they did this morning. 

Was great to blow 3 weeks of cobwebs off, lost a bit of feel with some shots around the green, but in a 3 club wind I was really pleased with my driving.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			There was actually a little standing water on the course (shore) yesterday, but all 27 holes are fully open. No buggies without medical cert, but other than that. Playing better than my old course.
		
Click to expand...

Have you managed to find a group/roll up to play with yet or playing solo at the moment?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Have you managed to find a group/roll up to play with yet or playing solo at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

Atm still waiting on my login details to be able to book in, so gone solo. But gonna our name down for all the comps and there are a few guys I met in the bar who are gonna join me when they see my name down.

Was pleasantly surprised just how laid back and friendly the membership was, only down side is that captains best mate was Rupert Lowe 😂😂

Taking my first guests on Friday too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Fully open today although 15 and 16 were borderline unplayable with lots of standing water still. I think with the rain tonight and in the morning that'll be enough to go back to 15 holes. There is supposed to be a mixed comp on but I really can't see how they can hold it if those two holes are that wet


----------



## DaveR (Feb 23, 2020)

Played today and the course is in pretty good shape really. No wet patches and greens running pretty well considering they are probably at the worst possible stage of winter now. Hopefully a bit of growth will start in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2020)

Quite honestly, at the Zoo, they need a couple of weeks of cold dry weather.
Any warmth now and the grass will start growing on fairways that are too soft to take the mowers


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 23, 2020)

14mm overnight saw us closed again. Grass already growing, rough getting quite long but way too soft to get a mower on it 😣


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Feb 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Woodhall (Hotchkin) was excellent today, full 18 holes & greens, fairways dry, no standing water to be seen, only place there’s water is in some bunkers.

Didn’t hardly ever have to clean my ball, and my shoes looked just as polished at the end as they did this morning.

Was great to blow 3 weeks of cobwebs off, lost a bit of feel with some shots around the green, but in a 3 club wind I was really pleased with my driving.
		
Click to expand...

Really pleased to read that the Hotchkin Course at Woodhall Spa is in such good shape. Our group are playing there in a few weeks. It's one of the highlights of the early part of our season.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 23, 2020)

Course was in very good condition considering the recent spate of bad weather, no surface water and my shoes were as clean when I finished as they were when I started, just gotta love Links Golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Its a real shame to some people can't separate politics from golf as Uncle Donald has done a tremendous job with both his Scottish investments. Huge credit and respect. Magnificent.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed , but a bit easier when you're building on a good draining sand base.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Open for the mixed comp. Marginal call according to most but given the overnight rain that's a testament to the green staff to pull it off


----------



## 2blue (Feb 23, 2020)

Wet but open & much less wind than yesterday, Sat.
Lots of visitors from local courses that are closed & the Top-tracer driving range has a queue waiting for bays to empty.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Seemingly we're contemplating getting some kind of top notch Simulator installed, bookable through BRS for members and invited guests, probably wont make money but maybe keep a few interested , in bad weather.
Any thoughts.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Tain was i pretty good shape yesterday, been doing a lot of work on the greens, first and 18 were wet but TBH they can be in summer due to being the same level as the river


----------



## carldudley (Feb 24, 2020)

London Scottish Saturday and Sunday, fully open. 

Fairways and all still in perfect condition, no muddy patches at all. 

One of two of the greens with the most slope are starting to see the affects of the rain and a little squelchy around the edges/low points. Still a good couple of rounds and no complaints when all the other local courses are closed/restricted.


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

Badly.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 24, 2020)

We have snow today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

carldudley said:



			London Scottish Saturday and Sunday, fully open.

Fairways and all still in perfect condition, no muddy patches at all.

One of two of the greens with the most slope are starting to see the affects of the rain and a little squelchy around the edges/low points. Still a good couple of rounds and no complaints when all the other local courses are closed/restricted.
		
Click to expand...

the common always drains well and I think I can guess which greens would be affected. We were open at Royal Ascot all weekend but back down to 15 holes today as 15 and 16 have standing water again. These are the two lowest holes on the course and despite investing heavily in improving drainage in the last five years they simply cannot cope with the rain fall we've had and aren't getting a chance to dry properly


----------



## DRW (Feb 24, 2020)

We have had another shed load of rain here, river severn is mentally high in Shrewsbury, don't think I have played my home course since Octoberish at a guess. Its just been mental here.

Yesterday, places like Conwy, rhyl were closed. We drove pasted Rhyl and Prestatyn golf clubs on the way home, they had loads of water on the fairways. Nice walk in the dunes that I never knew existed near prestatyn/traeta lighthouse(spelling timothy!), would be a nice place for a golf course, even could see a couple of nice holes .

Wish I lived near Saunton or the other club, both I don't think ever close due to great drainage and warmer climates.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2020)

Zoo closed...and it's been hissing down all morning so it'll be closed tomorrow, open with 4 temps Wednesday, closed Thursday and Friday looking at the forecasts...may never play there again...
#36daystogo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Seemingly we're contemplating getting some kind of top notch Simulator installed, bookable through BRS for members and invited guests, probably wont make money but maybe keep a few interested , in bad weather.
Any thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Our Swing Studio has been pretty much 100% booked since September - with lessons mostly.  It is proving a godsend for the teaching pros as their income would have been hammered with this weather.  But it hasn't, and members and club as a whole have been well served by us having it.  It is also proving a significant attraction for potential members - building on and complementing our pretty top notch outdoor practice facilities.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 24, 2020)

Have decided its not even worth checking and will be letting my membership run its course without renewal. The weather here is  simply gash still really strong winds, raining hard then stops for a brief moment and starts that cycle all over again. Our course will be struggling with a lot of standing water and many areas will be simply boggy


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our Swing Studio has been pretty much 100% booked since September - with lessons mostly.  It is proving a godsend for the teaching pros as their income would have been hammered with this weather.  But it hasn't, and members and club as a whole have been well served by us having it.  It is also proving a significant attraction for potential members - building on and complementing our pretty top notch outdoor practice facilities.
		
Click to expand...

There's a rumour that Alfredo Morelos has booked a few sessions  on the simulator


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2020)

Closed all week, most courses in the East Midlands are having severe problems.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 24, 2020)

Heavy rain on top of overnight frost not a good combo so shut today. Seeing as its blowing a hoolie and pissing down I don't think many would be bothering today plus anyone travelling from the north of the county would have to deal with snow as well....


----------



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2020)

Played on Sunday for what point there was (thought I did play well). Composite course made from holes from each of the 3 loops of 9. Mats for all tee boxes, all flags on the fairway short of the green, few made up holes less than 100 yards just to make it 18 holes. 

Big meeting on Wednesday to vote on what will be another significant increase in annual fees (now approaching the £1000.00 mark). Whilst nobody's fault, the poor weather over the last few months has brought home how little value I am getting out of my membership at the moment and another increase may be the straw that broke the camels back. Now looking at going back to Stoke Rochford which drains better and also has a points based membership system more suited to someone who plays less frequently like I do.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2020)

I do, however, know a course not 8 minutes from my house that is fully open, the only restriction being Preferred lies.......
Mmm..might join it in April....


----------



## fenwayrich (Feb 24, 2020)

We've been closed for the last two days, first time this winter. Unfortunately our determination to stay open, with no mats and buggies in frequent use has led to a number of fairways resembling the Somme. Whoever thought of the strap line 'A course for all seasons' should be chucked out! We're not even a proprietary club.


----------



## IanM (Feb 24, 2020)

Porthcawl have cancelled tomorrow's Winter Open...course is fine, but the gales and driving rain will make getting there difficult and playing nearly impossible!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 24, 2020)

fenwayrich said:



			We've been closed for the last two days, first time this winter. Unfortunately our determination to stay open, with no mats and buggies in frequent use has led to a number of fairways resembling the Somme. Whoever thought of the strap line 'A course for all seasons' should be chucked out! We're not even a proprietary club.
		
Click to expand...

Very unusual to see Wolaton Park closed. I walked past on Saturday and it looked ok. Quite a few temporary greens, but at least open.
I expect a lot of locals are playing there as their own courses are waterlogged.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 24, 2020)

We played 1-13 only on Saturday (and same yesterday and today) - due to very wet underfoot 16th.  

Club asked us to carry if we could - so I got my pencil bag out and played Driver, 3i Hybrid, 5, 6, 8, PW, 56* and putter.  Could have done without the 6i so will take it out and play with that 7 club half set for the time being.  Scoring was no different than had I played full set.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 24, 2020)

Enville was open today and Wharton Park closed after last nights rain. More rain this morning suggests that I will be at Enville tomorrow rather that WP!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

Closed for snow today. Saturday was open, 40+mph winds, Sunday was open if you fancy squelching in mud but personally I can't see the point.


----------



## Doh (Feb 25, 2020)

I think we have only been closed once this winter, however not all holes have been open. In winter we only have 15 hole comps anyway.


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2020)

Fully open, though I did see a puddle on the 13th when I played on Saturday.

We have an open day in a couple of weeks, and 85 have signed up. Imagine quite a few are members of clubs that have been closed a lot over the winter. We have had one closed day, and one day of carrying only.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 25, 2020)

I was right_- WP was closed and I played at Enville as expected. The only downside was the bumpy greens after the greens maintenance._


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Back to 15 holes at the moment but the forecast for Friday and Saturday not looking great so 50/50 if the comp goes ahead on Sunday. Fed up of not playing at weekends because of the weather. It's either blowing a gale or chucking down with rain or both


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 26, 2020)

WP was open today ( 14 holes ) after the ice had gone. I was surprised that the conditions were that cold. There was ice on my car when I left at 7am but nothing when I played at Enville on Lodge .

Harris had snow today apparently.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2020)

As predicted the zoo is open with 4 temps....
For the first time in a long time I actually couldn't summon up the enthusiasm to go there and play....
Might be getting a game at Ellesborough tomorrow and Friday though....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

Slightly unusual arrangement today. We were open for 18 if you carried but you could only play 1-14 and 18 if you used a trolley. What happened if some of you had a carry and others didn't. Must have played havoc with the roll up scores


----------



## Imurg (Feb 27, 2020)

Ellesborough has succumbed to just about the o ly thing that closes it.....
It's snowed......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2020)

Back down to front 9 only. Can't see much more than that opening all weekend and can't see the comp being on with all the rain due tomorrow into Saturday morning


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

Currently closed pending a late morning inspection.  Heavy rain overnight and flurries of snow this morning...

Guessing that the Captain's Drive-In Foursomes comp Sunday lunchtime is likely to be 13holes (if course is open).  What a pain.


----------



## Lummy86 (Feb 27, 2020)

Poor poor poor.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Currently closed pending a late morning inspection.  Heavy rain overnight and flurries of snow this morning...

Guessing that the Captain's Drive-In Foursomes comp Sunday lunchtime is likely to be 13holes (if course is open).  What a pain.
		
Click to expand...

Open with 13...bit of sun peeking out from between clouds at the moment...don't think it's going to last


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2020)

Lummy86 said:



			Poor poor poor.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean "pour, pour, pour".


----------



## HickoryShaft (Feb 27, 2020)

18 holes open but a couple off forward tees to avoid wet areas on fairways.

All bunkers GUR ….........yay (my Achilles heel)


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 27, 2020)

Another storm (Jorge) to cause havoc at the weekend with wind up to 70mph


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2020)

Incredible we are still open, its been the wettest on record for us.

Had a nice dumping of snow this morning but that has since melted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232963853333540865


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2020)

I played my new course yest for first time. Lots of standing water .. however greens and tees excellent 

Carry only

Today I got an email course closed 

Not surprised tho as with the standing water plus the rain we had from like midnight until 8am when the first tee is would have made it unplayable


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 27, 2020)

DRW said:



			We have had another shed load of rain here, river severn is mentally high in Shrewsbury, don't think I have played my home course since Octoberish at a guess. Its just been mental here.

Yesterday, places like Conwy, rhyl were closed. We drove pasted Rhyl and Prestatyn golf clubs on the way home, they had loads of water on the fairways. Nice walk in the dunes that I never knew existed near prestatyn/traeta lighthouse(spelling timothy!), would be a nice place for a golf course, even could see a couple of nice holes .

Click to expand...

Haha Darren. Didn't you pick up any Cymraeg in your time at Conwy, traeth = beach, not a place


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232963853333540865

Click to expand...

 If he played that shot on the edge of our 18th he might be in a spot of trouble. Slasher was up the club on Saturday, and he talked us through his chip in on 18





about ten times.


----------



## Lummy86 (Feb 27, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Surely you mean "pour, pour, pour".
		
Click to expand...

😂🙈


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 28, 2020)

Met up with HGK and course will be shut for the weekend , by Monday that will be 8 days closed on the bounce


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2020)

We have a shotgun start comp on Sunday.  I'm thinking that at best we'll be playing 13 holes - which means doubling up on 5 tees.  But we should still all be able to get round in about the time it would take to play 18.  Fingers-crossed that it's not too windy and we have 13 holes.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 28, 2020)

Snow covering the course, closed, flipping weather!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2020)

Our course is apparently staying open with the comp still on tomorrow. Can't see that many people turning up for it. Debating whether to do so myself or not.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 28, 2020)

We've just cancelled our Winter Challenge final tomorrow and postponed it until next Saturday.   Naturally one or two people are already moaning about this -  fine - go out and play in 40 mph winds tomorrow with the rain hammering down even if the course is open at all.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 28, 2020)

We've got our Men Versus Seniors tomorrow morning. Looks like the rain may JUST be clearing up by my tee time of 9.40am  . 

Then on Sunday have the pairs semi-final to play, weather looks fine for that. Except, of course, for the strong winds, but got used to those over the last month or two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2020)

Comp cancelled on Sunday already and we've been warned not to expect a full course and restrictions (carrying I guess) in place. Dependent on the rain tonight I would think 9 holes is the best we can hope for tomorrow and the forecast at 8.00am not thrilling but looking better for Sunday. Would love to get 15 holes in play but really can't see it. I really feel like I've treaded water (for real in some spots on the course and metaphorically) this winter and haven't played or worked on my game at all and the season is imminent


----------



## micklson66 (Feb 29, 2020)

Checked websites of clubs in North London today and out of 6 clubs only one appears to be open
Golf Ranges are going to be busy.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 29, 2020)

course is fine, but many of the new bunkers are full of water


----------



## pendodave (Feb 29, 2020)

micklson66 said:



			Checked websites of clubs in North London today and out of 6 clubs only one appears to be open
Golf Ranges are going to be busy.
		
Click to expand...

Given how much it's rained in the last hour, I can't believe even one is open (unless it's counting top golf!).
We will be shutter than shut, with a vanishingly small chance of anything being open tomorrow.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 29, 2020)

Finally given up trying to play in this weather. Not sure it's doing my golf any good and I can get wet and windblown walking on the beach if I want.

Course apparently still open in parts "it closes itself" according to the management!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 29, 2020)

Closed - and as raining heavily at moment not confident it’ll be open for comp tomorrow - will be max 15 holes if open.  Fingers crossed if rain stops might open later...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 29, 2020)

micklson66 said:



			Checked websites of clubs in North London today and out of 6 clubs only one appears to be open
Golf Ranges are going to be busy.
		
Click to expand...

Which one is that? South Herts? They seem to be a bit more resilient than others, but cannot see how any of the clubs in the area could be open now. I’m a member of Mill Hill, and with this downpour now it won’t be anything but a mud bath, where it hasn’t been completely flooded that is... 
Have our March medal next weekend, but even if we were to have sun and wind from tomorrow and onwards, the course will be in a terrible state. I hate this weather.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 29, 2020)

Closed today. We don't open on a limited number of holes, it's all or nothing. Forecast isn't too bad now so hopefully the wind will dry it out enough to play tomorrow.


----------



## micklson66 (Feb 29, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Which one is that? South Herts? They seem to be a bit more resilient than others, but cannot see how any of the clubs in the area could be open now. I’m a member of Mill Hill, and with this downpour now it won’t be anything but a mud bath, where it hasn’t been completely flooded that is...
Have our March medal next weekend, but even if we were to have sun and wind from tomorrow and onwards, the course will be in a terrible state. I hate this weather.
		
Click to expand...

Had forgotten about South Herts. Just checked and its shown as closed as well. 
North Midd was shown as open which surprised me. Highgate, Hendon, Hampstead, Finchley, Muswell all closed


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 29, 2020)

micklson66 said:



			Had forgotten about South Herts. Just checked and its shown as closed as well. 
North Midd was shown as open which surprised me. Highgate, Hendon, Hampstead, Finchley, Muswell all closed
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that is surprising. Even if it’s open can’t see it be in very good condition.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 29, 2020)

Ellesborough  open but carry only
Zoo is an aquarium


----------



## 5OTT (Feb 29, 2020)

Closed again for the 3rd weekend on the trot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 29, 2020)

Played this morning. Anything off the fairway was muddy, walks between holes were very muddy. The fairways squelched water when walking on them but were not muddy. A case of a high water table. We just played 9, that was enough. We really should have been closed but I loved getting out so I'm happy that we were not.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 29, 2020)

I played today after the course has been closed for a few days. It's held up pretty well. Obviously wet in some areas but from where we were two years ago a dramatic improvement.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 29, 2020)

It was open this morning then storm Jorge rolled in.  

We are hoping to play in the morning but in all honesty it doesn't look good. 



This is easily the least golf I've played over a winter ever.  We have our first comp of the year on st Patrick's weekend. Always the hardest of the year off the back sticks and course still soaked. Reckon the scores will be car crash material this year. Haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 29, 2020)

We succumbed fully after the deluge last night and this morning and were fully closed. Some very poky showers this after noon won't have helped. Doubt it'll be open tomorrow either. Not sure I even have the inclination to hit the range


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2020)

a picture is worth a thousand words- our nine hole course yesterday


----------



## sussexhacker (Mar 1, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			a picture is worth a thousand words- our nine hole course yesterday
View attachment 29276

Click to expand...

I’m sure some courses would still open on that


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2020)

sussexhacker said:



			I’m sure some courses would still open on that 

Click to expand...

The only way to get on to the course is across one of two bridges the one you can see has about 2ft of water on the top the other about 18" at one end.

With no more rain it shrinks to just a large puddle across the 2nd fairway after about two days.


----------



## micklson66 (Mar 1, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			a picture is worth a thousand words- our nine hole course yesterday
View attachment 29276

Click to expand...

Wow. Thats brutal. Has it flooded like that before ?
How long roughly will that take to clear up, assuming the rain lets up a bit 🙄


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 1, 2020)

The mens versus Seniors was cancelled yesterday. However, did get to play in semi finals of the winter doubles today. Windy, but perfect weather otherwise. Bit damp on foot in areas, but only just in a but of casual water once, so not bad at all.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2020)

micklson66 said:



			Wow. Thats brutal. Has it flooded like that before ?
How long roughly will that take to clear up, assuming the rain lets up a bit 🙄
		
Click to expand...

It has been higher than that on several occasions in previous years

 When we bought the land we new it would flood from time to time. It was actually totally flooded before the course was built. That section of the course is almost totally surrounded by the river Yeo and an oxbow section of the same. The (as was) Rivers Authority has the right to treat the land as a flood relief area and do so by opening up a sluice gate further upstream.

Without any rain the course becomes playable in less than a week in a normal year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Surely you mean "pour, pour, pour".
		
Click to expand...

More Brandy or red wine ?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			a picture is worth a thousand words- our nine hole course yesterday
View attachment 29276

Click to expand...

It's always good to see a par 3 over a pond 😋😋


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Closed - and as raining heavily at moment not confident it’ll be open for comp tomorrow - will be max 15 holes if open.  Fingers crossed if rain stops might open later...
		
Click to expand...

We have a stupid rule in place , if the course is closed due to rain or snow, the earliest/ next inspection will be the 1st thing next morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)

Open for 15 holes (1-14 + 18) but carry only. Still very wet and the greens are so spongy and the hollow tining hasn't really settled and footprints are showing in places. They will settle and improve once it dries and they can tend and cut and generally give them some TLC.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 1, 2020)

Fully open today though a bit breezy......  however it's helping to take excess water away. Better playing conditions are forecast for tomorrow. We're very lucky as there's plenty shut around these parts or heavily restricted.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 1, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			We have a stupid rule in place , if the course is closed due to rain or snow, the earliest/ next inspection will be the 1st thing next morning.

Click to expand...

same where I play

The previous course manager used to do a review at 10.30 as well as the early morning one.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 1, 2020)

My course has been closed for 12 days but played two 9hole, courses This weekend. Both very good if a
little wet.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 1, 2020)

Wettest February on record no one will be surprised to hear.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 1, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			same where I play

The previous course manager used to do a review at 10.30 as well as the early morning one.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but sometimes it's just stupid.
At ours there can be a heavy downpour early doors temporarily flooding /closing the course, but a hour or so later the course has dried out and the sun is shining bright, but course still closed


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 2, 2020)

1-14 plus 18 yesterday with greens and bunkers good and so New Captains foursomes comp went ahead.  And a lovely sunny day. Nice to be out and me and my partner did pretty well with our 31pts stableford just outside the prizes in 3rd place.  Enjoyable.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 2, 2020)

Played yesterday, 16 holes open (12 & 16 been remodelled so out of play till end of this month, 18 cut back to a par 3 playing to practise green as that’s been done as well). Seriously impressed with how the course has taken the weather. Greens were in good condition, didn’t spot any standing water either.


----------



## casuk (Mar 2, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Fair enough, but sometimes it's just stupid.
At ours there can be a heavy downpour early doors temporarily flooding /closing the course, but a hour or so later the course has dried out and the sun is shining bright, but course still closed 

Click to expand...

Our last greenkeeper would do that  the new guy is doing inspections throughout the day might be closed in the morning and open around 12 think I'll pop up today if it's open


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2020)

had an email saying the course builders were coming back to sort out some drainage issues at the Kings, not says the lew layout has been closed more this winter than the prev course had in the last 10 years and that was on flatter terrain than the new course


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2020)

I played an Open at Weston Super Mare yesterday.  Some places were amazingly dry and some were as wet as they have ever been.  Greens were really good.   Was at Burnham and Berrow on Thurs/Friday and that had some lying water in places, but mainly didn't even need preferred lies! 

Newport has been closed since Saturday.  Might open tomorrow.  Sunny and dry here this morning!

But, one glance at the rainfall figures tells you all you need to know. We need a dry warm Spring!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Shut today. Rightly so if conditions yesterday are anything to go by. The overnight rain was the final nail and will definitely be a quagmire. We could do with giving the greens a rest so would like to see it closed for a couple of days but doubt it'll happen


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 2, 2020)

What a difference two days make


----------



## trevor (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow, hard to believe.


----------



## Russ_D (Mar 2, 2020)

Bradley Park GC has been ruined by bell-ends riding dirt bikes over the greens. No golf there for a while I would think.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2020)

13 holes open at my home course today, but I was playing away at Hollinwell today in an comp.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			13 holes open at my home course today, but I was playing away at Hollinwell today in an comp. 
	View attachment 29285

Click to expand...

Was Hollinwell in a good state? And how did you score?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 2, 2020)

We opened today after being shut for 8 days but had already decided to have a Jolly down to Ludlow on the County card and had a lovely day in glorious sunshine although a chilly wind .


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Was Hollinwell in a good state? And how did you score?
		
Click to expand...

Course was in excellent condition, we had a 2hr delay due to the frost, which doesn’t me, I don’t like hanging about, I also didn’t get on with the fairway mats that were out on some holes which you had to use between a couple markers, mainly about 150yds out in 100yd lengths. Some bunkers were full of water, some quite solid and compact, but overall the greens & fairways were superb. No silly scores, which speaks volumes, I played (Parred) all the par 3’s, and had a nice birdie on the 18th, other than that I scrambled far too much at times. 

But a great day all the same in some good company with plenty of banter.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Course was in excellent condition, we had a 2hr delay due to the frost, which doesn’t me, I don’t like hanging about, I also didn’t get on with the fairway mats that were out on some holes which you had to use between a couple markers, mainly about 150yds out in 100yd lengths. Some bunkers were full of water, some quite solid and compact, but overall the greens & fairways were superb. No silly scores, which speaks volumes, I played (Parred) all the par 3’s, and had a nice birdie on the 18th, other than that I scrambled far too much at times.

But a great day all the same in some good company with plenty of banter.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds better than a lot of days people have had lately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2020)

Front nine open today. More rain due tomorrow so could be race to get it fully open for the weekend


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2020)

Finally open yesterday after 11 days closed.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2020)

The Zoo has the back 9 only open today...which has always puzzled me when they do that..
Theres a footpath that runs almost straight across the course.
From the end nearest the clubhouse you cross..
10th
8th
6th
5th
14th
15th
So a 50:50 split of front 9 and back 9
If the back9 is ok, why isnt the front 9 and if the front 9 is unplayable surely the back 9 cant be very good either...
I'm sure they're desperate for business by now but destroying your prime asset doesn't make sense.
Ellesborough, however, is fully open


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 3, 2020)

Fish said:



			Course was in excellent condition, we had a 2hr delay due to the frost, which doesn’t me, I don’t like hanging about, I also didn’t get on with the fairway mats that were out on some holes which you had to use between a couple markers, mainly about 150yds out in 100yd lengths. Some bunkers were full of water, some quite solid and compact, but overall the greens & fairways were superb. No silly scores, which speaks volumes, I played (Parred) all the par 3’s, and had a nice birdie on the 18th, other than that I scrambled far too much at times.

But a great day all the same in some good company with plenty of banter.
		
Click to expand...

To birdie 18 is 

Really like Notts, I quite like the idea of mats on shorter par 4's through the winter.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 3, 2020)

It's open today (Lord knows how, but I'm going nowhere near as I drove though on Friday and their was standing water EVERYWHERE and it's chucked it down last night.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 9, 2020)

It's getting worse at my course, its probably only been open 10 days this year and up to Saturday not open at all for 2-3 weeks.

Out of the blue on Friday they announced it would be open on Saturday as carry only (no surprise there) and that the ball must be teed up on all parts of the course except the green. This latter requirement is a first as far as I know for the club. So me and my partner rocked up on Saturday and started our round, getting used to the teeing up rule was tricky, remembering to pick up the tee after the shot even more so. Some parts of the course was frankly unplayable, with liquid mud oozing up and virtually covering the tops of our shoes. When looking back it was obvious that serious damage was being done by just walking on the fairways.

By the early afternoon anyone who had started a round seemed to have given up due to the conditions and the chatter in the clubhouse was along the lines why it had opened at all. The smart money was on the fact that membership renewal was due and because a good proportion of the membership had had virtually no golf for over 2 months, there would be a mess exodus from the club and opening it was again hope this would appease some members. If anything it might had had the opposite effect, I've vowed not to play it again until trollies are allowed and this isn't likely until sometime in April even if we had no further rain for a month. If things haven't improved significantly by the time the fees are due (end of March) I may consider moving clubs or even become a nomad.

It came as no surprise that the course was then closed on Sunday and remains so.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2020)

FuzzyDuck said:



			It's getting worse at my course, its probably only been open 10 days this year and up to Saturday not open at all for 2-3 weeks.

Out of the blue on Friday they announced it would be open on Saturday as carry only (no surprise there) and that the ball must be teed up on all parts of the course except the green. This latter requirement is a first as far as I know for the club. So me and my partner rocked up on Saturday and started our round, getting used to the teeing up rule was tricky, remembering to pick up the tee after the shot even more so. Some parts of the course was frankly unplayable, with liquid mud oozing up and virtually covering the tops of our shoes. When looking back it was obvious that serious damage was being done by just walking on the fairways.

By the early afternoon anyone who had started a round seemed to have given up due to the conditions and the chatter in the clubhouse was along the lines why it had opened at all. The smart money was on the fact that membership renewal was due and because a good proportion of the membership had had virtually no golf for over 2 months, there would be a mess exodus from the club and opening it was again hope this would appease some members. If anything it might had had the opposite effect, I've vowed not to play it again until trollies are allowed and this isn't likely until sometime in April even if we had no further rain for a month. If things haven't improved significantly by the time the fees are due (end of March) I may consider moving clubs or even become a nomad.

It came as no surprise that the course was then closed on Sunday and remains so.
		
Click to expand...

are not all parkland courses in your area the same though, like many up & down the country, I don’t think your clubs situation is unique.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 9, 2020)

The nearest course (Weybrook Park) is only about 5 miles away and hasn't closed this years AFAIK, the difference is my course is on clay and anything south of here is on chalk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2020)

Having been 15 holes carry only all weekend it was the same 15 open today but trolley's allowed again. Typical as my back struggled again carrying. Supposedly a midweek comp on Thursday but with more rain tonight it'll be nip and tuck to see if they can get it fully open. It is only 15 and 16 that are struggling and 17 only closed as there is no logical route from the 14th to 17th tee. As these holes have been fully rested hopefully they will have begun to have drained by now and the green staff will have been working as best they can to get them playable. All getting a bit boring now and surely there can't be too much rain for too much longer.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2020)

Course has now been closed just 3 days short of 4 weeks,  Every time there 's some progress on drying out, we get another downpour which sets us back to square one. Eg woke up Sunday morning after a  couple  of decent drying days   -  thinking could be open by tomorrow. Then Sunday lunchtime it absolutely hammered down again and we're at least two more days away from opening. Getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 10, 2020)

Been open about 5 days but closed today.


----------



## Sats (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone else thinking this is never gonna end? I literally pray for clean shoes, shorts, polos only, and wondering what the towel is used for days!


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm glad I've got good waterproof shoes and socks, they've been brilliant in this weather.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 10, 2020)

Played 18 holes yesterday, no temps. Probably play 18 tomorrow. The course has been closed though.

The course has improved in the last 2/3 years which has resulted in an influx of over 100 members. We are in The S.W. Of Cumbria.

Unfortunately our success will be to the detriment of 3 other Clubs in the area especially Grange over Sands which is continually under water with member numbers falling drastically


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm glad I've got good waterproof shoes and socks, they've been brilliant in this weather.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Sealzskins have been a godsend


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm glad I've got good waterproof shoes and socks, they've been brilliant in this weather.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep Sealzskins have been a godsend
		
Click to expand...

So if your shoes are waterproof, why the need for waterproof socks 🤔


----------



## KenL (Mar 11, 2020)

I really feel for people on here, my course has never been closed at all and I don't think what we call frost greens have needed to be used.
Having said that, the wind and rain has been so bad on some days the course was unplayable.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			So if your shoes are waterproof, why the need for waterproof socks 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Water can come over the top, so it is belt and braces but worth it.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep Sealzskins have been a godsend
		
Click to expand...

Sealskinz?  I'm a tight ****.  I got mine from Aldi, work a treat too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			So if your shoes are waterproof, why the need for waterproof socks 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Comes in through the lace holes and FJ don't have a gortex membrane so feet can get wet. I actually use a long pair and so don't have any problems if the bottom of the trousers also get wet


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 11, 2020)

Played today - back down to 14 holes open, with a few wet areas on the open fairways. Most holes reasonably dry though and all greens OK. Glad I have joined a links course (although the wind was brutal today! At least its drying the course out hopefully).


----------



## casuk (Mar 11, 2020)

Everything's open at mine,  winter greens and fairway mats tho, new green keeper is doing a great job, guys giving updates by the hour for the past week, new puting area being installed right now and pro shop is all sat up too, so big changes this year, course looks in great shape for the amount of rain we have had


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2020)

arranged to play this afternoon, was nice and sunny earlier, now its lashing down with Hail storms inbetween.... i'll give it a miss thanks


----------



## casuk (Mar 11, 2020)

Bit similar down here too think its the same for the rest of the week


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2020)

Ellesborough just has 2 slightly sticky bits that are on the lowest parts of the course.
13th is a par 3 and the 14th co es back down the other side of the trees.
Theres a trolley park halfway up towards the 13th green 
We leave trolleys there, take what clubs you need for the green and the next drive and pick up your trolley on the way back.
It's right at the bottom of the hill where the chalk starts to turn more to clay.
Rest of the course is almost bone dry


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 11, 2020)

I went on to our practice green today, to do a bit of a chipping practice. I hit 3 shots and gave up, as the ball simply isn't rolling. 

I've had drier baths.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 11, 2020)

We had 10 holes open on Sunday, back down to 8 today. It's just so wet and soft.
It it stays dry to the weekend, I reckon we'll get up to 12. It it stays dry for a week, maybe 18...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

Popped by to make my final goodbyes as im not renewing so needed to cancel membership. It just looks so wet and boggy, the grass practice tee was just a quagmire where people have continued to use it. The putting green outside club house was mainly standing water and a quick glance at course glad I've not been bothering, would come off the course as filthy as in my days of laying in ditches waiting for targets to pop up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Just heard they've made the midweek comp as a 15 hole non-qualifier tomorrow. Hoping the trolley's allowed today will be extended tomorrow (given the showers forecast). Board comp on Saturday so going to be nip and tuck to get the 16th open for that. Already had to move several events back so the diary already looking very crowded


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2020)

Had an email from the club. We are fully open 1-14 and 18 but in order to get the board even done, they've decided to make the 15th a long par 3 of around 180 yards (assuming we'll play off the normal tees) and they are cutting a temporary green short of the heavily damp area. They are also making 16 a par and again assume we'll play to the green and the there is a temporary tee going in beyond the wet areas that runs across 15 and 16. That would allow easy access as normal from the 16th green back to the 17th tee as normal (which is a 220+ yard par 3) and then onto 18.

They have said the SI will remain the same as normal for these reduced holes and we'll have 18 holes of sorts to get the competition played. Seems like a reasonable compromise and fair play to the management and green staff for finding a compromise to give the members a 18 hole course of sorts. With some warmer weather on the forecast for next week hopefully it'll be a short term solution although more rain coming in Saturday/Sunday


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had an email from the club. We are fully open 1-14 and 18 but in order to get the board even done, they've decided to make the 15th a long par 3 of around 180 yards (assuming we'll play off the normal tees) and they are cutting a temporary green short of the heavily damp area. They are also making 16 a par and again assume we'll play to the green and the there is a temporary tee going in beyond the wet areas that runs across 15 and 16. That would allow easy access as normal from the 16th green back to the 17th tee as normal (which is a 220+ yard par 3) and then onto 18.

They have said the SI will remain the same as normal for these reduced holes and we'll have 18 holes of sorts to get the competition played. Seems like a reasonable compromise and fair play to the management and green staff for finding a compromise to give the members a 18 hole course of sorts. With some warmer weather on the forecast for next week hopefully it'll be a short term solution although more rain coming in Saturday/Sunday
		
Click to expand...

My club posts a course status update on the website. I get an email every time the status changes, and it's also on the app (I can choose to get a push notification from the app). I think most clubs do something similar, with some now using twitter etc as well.

Why don't you suggest this to your course manager? I don't think it's fair on you that your golf club is relying on you to post a daily status update to members on here. It can't be very efficient either as I'm sure lots of the members don't visit this forum, and equally most of the posters on here won't be playing your course so it's not relevant to them.


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2020)

Considering what's been going on for the last few months, our course was in surprisingly good condition.
Very promising.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 16, 2020)

How I wish we were still complaining about the weather


----------



## pendodave (Mar 21, 2020)

Well, sadly the joy of it is somewhat diminished by current events, but today our course is finally open on all 18 holes with all fairways and greens mown.
Can't remember when it first reduced, but I reckon it's been nearly 4 months since this was the case.
Are we the last to make it through??


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			How I wish we were still complaining about the weather 

Click to expand...

It was bloody windy yesterday, played havoc with my slice!


----------



## howbow88 (Mar 21, 2020)

Our course has had the full 18 open pretty much throughout (greedy/stupid owners) but it's still a mess now. We'll need 2 weeks of good weather before it will be anywhere near worth playing.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 21, 2020)

For the first time this year there was not a puddle to be seen anywhere. Bit annoying as I had forgotten to soak the towel before going out with all the ball washers out of commission.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 21, 2020)

The lack of traffic is probably mitigating the weather effect at our club.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

Technically still a member although I doubt I'm going back there..The Zoo was open on full course early in the week with buggies allowed.
But I bet that puddle by the 3rd tee is still there...
Cant imagine the damage done to the course though....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2020)

18 holes and drying out nicely.  Pity we might get to play it much the next few months...🙁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2020)

Played today. Our 15th and 16th are reduced. I think 15 is now playable full length (par 5) but that would leave a long walk back and the 16th for the first 200 yards is still really wet and has a large area of standing water which annoying


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 21, 2020)

I played foday. Course was a bit soggy in 'traditional' places (it's was worse a month or so ago) and there are a few patches where water has puddled but now disappeared - so grass is looking 'sad'. Surprisingly dry elsewhere and several of the (over half a dozen) lakes are actually quite 'low', though a couple are still quite high. Greens are fantastic - and seem as fast as mid summer! - still!


----------



## pendodave (May 11, 2020)

I've just looked at the long range forecast.  No rain for the next 2 weeks. Over the last 2 months we've had 1 day of rain. This follows 4 months of non stop rain. Which follows (a year ago) the hottest driest summer ever (maybe 76 was worse?).
In all the excitement I can't help thinking that the elephant in the room is just warming up.
T'aint natural.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I've just looked at the long range forecast.  No rain for the next 2 weeks. Over the last 2 months we've had 1 day of rain. This follows 4 months of non stop rain. Which follows (a year ago) the hottest driest summer ever (maybe 76 was worse?).
In all the excitement I can't help thinking that the elephant in the room is just warming up.
T'aint natural.
		
Click to expand...

I thought summer 2019 was roughly average or above average rainfall? It was 2018 that was super dry. Sorry to be pedantic, I know what you're getting at.

My feeling is this is something that has been pretty common in the last 20 years (my golfing life), so maybe t'is the "new natural."


----------



## Jacko_G (May 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I've just looked at the long range forecast.  No rain for the next 2 weeks. Over the last 2 months we've had 1 day of rain. This follows 4 months of non stop rain. Which follows (a year ago) the hottest driest summer ever (maybe 76 was worse?).
In all the excitement I can't help thinking that the elephant in the room is just warming up.
T'aint natural.
		
Click to expand...

I have the sprinklers on the front and back grass at present!


----------

